# AMD Indexed Overclock Speeds



## JC316 (Aug 7, 2007)

This is an indexed guide to TPU! user AMD overclocks. All AMD clocks are welcome. I have included the average and highest clocks for all cores. Just check the tables below and click on the post number to see the clocks and settings of that chip.

*Updated* *02/08/09*
This is open to anyone with an overclocked AMD CPU​
Here is how it works. Give your highest stable overclock, post the following information:
HTT Speed
Multiplier
Memory type and speed
FSB
CPU Voltage
Motherboard Type/Brand
CPU Type
Memory timings
Cooling

The idea here is to give others a baseline of what to expect and what others have gotten. It would be much easier than using HW bot to find the speeds. I will try to make a list of post numbers so you can go to your exact CPU.

Also CPU-Z Screenshots would be helpful, but they aren't necessary.



*Brisbane*
|Clock|Voltage
*Highest Clock Speed*
|
*3.5GHZ*
|
*1.7*
*Average Clock Speed*
|
*2.96GHZ*
|
*1.45*
Post 2
|3.1GHZ|1.58
Post 38
|3.3GHZ|1.45
Post 61
|3.0GHZ|1.52
Post 71
|2.1GHZ|1.32
Post 107
|3.4GHZ|1.5
Post 130
|3.0GHZ|1.4
Post 134
|3.4GHZ|1.47
Post 135
|3.13GHZ|1.73
Post 140
|3.2GHZ|NA
Post 148
|3.1GHZ|1.43
Post 178
|3.1GHZ|1.42
Post 185
|3.1GHZ|1.33
Post 187
|2.9GHZ|1.38
Post 188
|3.2GHZ|1.48
Post 189
|3.1GHZ|1.31
Post 192
|3.2GHZ|1.4
Post 193
|3.1GHZ|1.35
Post 203
|3.2GHZ|1.34
Post 204
|3.3GHZ|1.45
Post 213
|3.0GHZ|1.33
Post 236
|3.5GHZ|1.7
Post 249
|3.48GHZ|1.52
Post 255
|3.39GHZ|1.58
Post 268
|3.4GHZ|1.55
Post 304
|3.5GHZ|1.61



*Windsor*
|Clock|Voltage
*Highest Clock Speed*
|
*3.76GHZ*
|
*1.6*
*Average Clock Speed*
|
*3.19GHZ*
|
*1.47*
Post 16
|3.5GHZ|1.6
Post 22
|2.75GHZ|1.6
Post 25
|3.35GHZ|1.4
Post 28
|3.55GHZ|1.6
Post 32
|3.76GHZ|1.53
Post 36
|2.8GHZ|1.47
Post 42
|3.5GHZ|1.58
Post 42
|2.9GHZ|1.52
Post 43
|3.6GHZ|1.55
Post 74
|3.4GHZ|1.38
Post 84
|3.5GHZ|1.47
Post 86
|2.9GHZ|1.45
Post 114
|3.0GHZ|1.4
Post 116
|2.3GHZ|1.33
Post 136
|3.35GHZ|1.26
Post 139
|3.3GHZ|1.47
Post 141
|3.5GHZ|1.57
Post 177
|2.5GHZ|1.4
Post 248
|3.4GHZ|1.47
Post 257
|3.25|1.36
Post 294
|3.3GHZ|1.44
Post 299
|3.5GHZ|1.38



*Opteron*
|Clock|Voltage
*Highest Clock Speed*
|
*3GHZ*
|
*1.45*
*Average Clock Speed*
|
*2.83GHZ*
|
*1.39*
Post 9
|2.8GHZ|1.45
Post 29
|3GHZ|1.39
post 198
|2.7GHZ|1.34
Post 305
|3.15GHZ|1.47



*Venice*
|Clock|Voltage
*Highest Clock Speed*
|
*2.75GHZ*
|
*1.64*
*Average Clock Speed*
|
*2.68GHZ*
|
*1.64*
|
*1.51*
Post 10
|2.6GHZ|1.5
Post 15
|2.7GHZ|1.4
Post 26
|2.75GHZ|1.64



*Toldeo*
|Clock|Voltage
*Highest Clock Speed*
|
*3.0GHZ*
|
*1.54*
*Average Clock Speed*
|
*2.88GHZ*
|
*1.43*
Post 11
|2.8GHZ|1.4
Post 97
|3.0GHZ|1.54
Post 133
|3.0GHZ|1.47
Post 195
|2.7GHZ|1.41
Post 247
|2.75GHZ|1.35
Post 278
|2.8GHZ|1.41



*Newcastle*
|Clock|Voltage
*Highest Clock Speed*
|
*2.6GHZ*
|
*1.8*
*Average Clock Speed*
|
*2.6GHZ*
|
*1.8*
Post 12
|2.6GHZ|1.8



*San Diego*
|Clock|Voltage
*Highest Clock Speed*
|
*3.0GHZ*
|
*1.38*
*Average Clock Speed*
|
*3.0GHZ*
|
*1.38*
Post 27
|3.0GHZ|1.38
Post 269
|3.22GHZ|1.59



*Manchester*
|Clock|Voltage
*Highest Clock Speed*
|
*2.66GHZ*
|
*1.45*
*Average Clock Speed*
|
*2.51GHZ*
|
*1.39*
Post 30
|2.5GHZ|1.33
Post 31
|2.54GHZ|1.41
Post 124
|2.5GHZ|1.44
Post 302
|2.66GHZ|1.45



*Manila*
|Clock|Voltage
*Highest Clock Speed*
|
*2.34GHZ*
|
*1.53*
*Average Clock Speed*
|
*2.34GHZ*
|
*1.32*
Post 39
|2.34GHZ|1.1
Post 243
|2.51GHZ|1.53
Post 256
|3.06GHZ|1.6
Post 271
|2.4GHZ|1.81



*Agena*
|Clock|Voltage
*Highest Clock Speed*
|
*3.25GHZ*
|
*1.48*
*Average Clock Speed*
|
*2.82GHZ*
|
*1.38*
Post 55
|2.5GHZ|1.25
Post 152
|2.6GHZ|1.48
Post 201
|2.9GHZ|1.38
Post 214
|3.25GHZ|1.38
Post 236
|2.83GHZ|1.4
Post 285
|3.0GHZ|1.26



*Toliman*
|Clock|Voltage
*Highest Clock Speed*
|
*3.0GHZ*
|
*1.52*
*Average Clock Speed*
|
*2.7GHZ*
|
*1.38*
Post 190
|3.0GHZ|1.52
Post 234
|2.4GHZ|1.23
Post 306
|3.25GHZ|1.4



*Orleans*
|Clock|Voltage
*Highest Clock Speed*
|
*2.7GHZ*
|
*1.7*
*Average Clock Speed*
|
*2.7GHZ*
|
*1.7*
Post 236
|2.7GHZ|1.7



*Kuma*
|Clock|Voltage
*Highest Clock Speed*
|
*3.57GHZ*
|
*1.55*
*Average Clock Speed*
|
*3.57GHZ*
|
*1.55*
Post 236
|3.57GHZ|1.55



*Clawhammer*
|Clock|Voltage
*Highest Clock Speed*
|
*2.36GHZ*
|
*1.5*
*Average Clock Speed*
|
*2.36GHZ*
|
*1.5*
Post 236
|2.36GHZ|1.5


----------



## JC316 (Aug 7, 2007)

AMD Athlon X2 3600+ Brisbane​


X2 3600+ Brisbane
3097MHZ
HTT 3X
Multiplier 9.5
FSB 326
CPU Voltage 1.575
Lapped AC Freezer Pro 64 with added fan
Corsair XMS DDR2 675
Memory speed 400MHZ
Memory timings 5-5-5-10
Biostar Tforce 550 SE


----------



## below ambient (Aug 7, 2007)

dp


----------



## Darknova (Aug 7, 2007)

Why is there only a section for Brisbane and Windsors? I know AM2 is the newest, but there are still a lot of people on 939...


----------



## JC316 (Aug 7, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Why is there only a section for Brisbane and Windsors? I know AM2 is the newest, but there are still a lot of people on 939...



It's where to find that core processor. Like if you have a venice on post 4 and someone else has a venice on post 24, I want people to know which posts to look at. So far, it's only a Bane and Windsor.


----------



## zCexVe (Aug 7, 2007)

mm,I've got a Venice 939.Think I can post?


----------



## JC316 (Aug 7, 2007)

zCexVe said:


> mm,I've got a Venice 939.Think I can post?



Yeah, this is open to everybody that overclocks their AMD CPU.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 7, 2007)

me too or my opty 165 that is <G>


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 7, 2007)

CPU: AMD Opty 165 CCBBE (1.8ghz stock)
Speed: 2796mhz (2.8ghz)
HTT: 4x
FSB: 332
CPUVID: 1.45
Memory: 2-3-3-6 1t, (490mhz almost 500)
Watercooled with Koolance Exos. Ill double check this to make sure its accurate and if not, Ill edit.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 7, 2007)

64 Venice 3000 - 2.6Ghz
325Mhz FSB x 8 multi.
HTT 3x
vcore 1.5v
2x512Mb Corsair DDR400 @ DDR440 2-3-2-5-1T
Abit AN8 32X


----------



## Darknova (Aug 7, 2007)

X2 4200 Toledo - 2.8Ghz
280Mhz FSB x 10 multi
HTT 3x
vcore 1.4v
2x1Gb Crucial Ballistix DDR500 @ DDR466 3-3-3-6-1T
Abit AN8 32X


----------



## cdawall (Aug 7, 2007)

here is a newcastle 3000+ s754

ill have a clawhammer post eventually

*HTT* 4x259mhz=1036--(800mhz stock speed)
*multi* 10X259=2590mhz--(2000mhz stock speed)
*memory* 2x512mb Ultra DDR400@518mhz 2.85v 
*FSB* 259mhz--(200mhz stock)
*volts* 1.8v 
*mobo* machspeed K8M8MS rev 2.0
*cpu type* newcastle 3000+ s754--(10x200 stock)
*mem timings* 3-6-6-12 1T--(400mhz@3-3-3-8 1T stock)
---the timings are bad because of a stick of TCCC ran it with a single stick of CT-5 with the timings 2-3-2-0 1T​*cooling* STOCK 







http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=178119


----------



## vega22 (Aug 7, 2007)

its in my sig.

it would run on x4 htt but it wasnt when i validated it.

under an akasa evo 33 running on 1.45v it ran cooler than at stock under stock.

edit

its an asrock mobo btw, just noticed cpuz dont know who made it.


----------



## JC316 (Aug 7, 2007)

erocker said:


> You should join HWBot.org!  I think I already have my OC specs for my AMD in a couple other AMD threads, do we need another?



I do go on HW bot, but I work with Ashentech there. This isn't like a competition though, it's just a list of overclocks and specs.


----------



## zCexVe (Aug 8, 2007)

Socket 939 AMD Athlon 64 3200+ Venice 1.4V 2000MHz stock Rev DH-E6
266 X 10=2660MHz / 250 X 10=2500MHz /300 X 9=2700MHz
HTT 4X / HTT 4X /HTT 3X
Stock Vcore for all CPU+SB+RAM+PCI-e
2 X 512 MiB Kingston ValueRAM DDR400 3-3-3-8-1T
MSI K8N Diamond Plus(nVIDIA NForce 4 Sli X16)


----------



## below ambient (Aug 8, 2007)

* X2 6000+ Windsor
    * 3497MHZ
    * HTT 5X
    * Multiplier 13
    * FSB 269
    * CPU Voltage 1.6
    * DD Watercooling (not chilled)
    * Patriot DDR2 6400 LLK 
    * Memory speed 492MHZ
    * Memory timings 4-5-4-10 2.2v
    * Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=225753


----------



## zCexVe (Aug 9, 2007)

thats some insane voltage IMHO.How long you wanna keep that?


----------



## below ambient (Aug 9, 2007)

lol... no matter what setting i use it goes back to 1.6... stock is 1.4

water helps too...


----------



## trt740 (Aug 9, 2007)

zCexVe said:


> thats some insane voltage IMHO.How long you wanna keep that?



The 6000+ is beefed up and can handle more voltage then any previous versions of the x2 chips as long as it stays under 60c it will be fine.


----------



## zCexVe (Aug 9, 2007)

He has water.Then it'll be ok.


----------



## below ambient (Aug 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> The 6000+ is beefed up and can handle more voltage then any previous versions of the x2 chips as long as it stays under 60c it will be fine.




i ran it at 66c for a week befoire my water got here... its a pretty tough chip, lol


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 10, 2007)

Clock: 2735
FSB: 273
HTT: 4x (1094)
CPUVID: 1.60V 
Memory: DDR2 910 5-5-5-15 T2 (2.1V)

CPU: AM2 X2 3800+ Windsor (65W)
Mobo: Biostar tforce 550 SE
Mem: Patriot eXtreme DDR2 800 Cas4

This is just for benching, and load temps don't exceed 50C with my zalman 9700
also please note this is my first OC  so go easy on me


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2007)

1.7V's?!?!?!?!?!?!  Good God Man!


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 10, 2007)

erocker said:


> 1.7V's?!?!?!?!?!?!  Good God Man!



OOPS! Meant 1.6! though that's still a lot


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 10, 2007)

clock: 3360 
fsb: 240
Mult: 14
ht: 4x
CPUVID: 1.4v


cpu: fx-62
tdp: 125w (sandra estimates 151w at 3.36)
core: Windsor
mobo: Asus M2R32-MVP
Mem: Gskill ddr2 800 cl 4-4-3-5 @ 960 cl 4-4-4-5 2.3v

cooling: vapochill classic
temps: -2c idle 4c load


----------



## zCexVe (Aug 11, 2007)

My best OC
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




All stock cooling.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 11, 2007)

* A64 3700+ San Diego E6   
    *301x10= 3001mhz 1.375
    * 2x 512mb Pc3200 @ 3:4(225mhz)
    * 2.5-3-3-7
    * DFI Ultra-D
    * XP-90C+40CFM 90mm.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Aug 12, 2007)

* 1065 HTT
    * 10 X Multiplier
    * Team Elite DDR800 @ DDR877
    * 355 FSB
    * 1.6V
    * Asus M2R32-MVP
    * AMD 64 6000+ X2 am2 (winsor) @ 3.55ghz
    *5-5-5-18 @ 2t
    * Arctic Frezzer + added 92mm fan


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2007)

Opteron 170 @ 3ghz 1.39v
1200 HTT
300 FSB
2x1gb Corsair DDR400 @ 525mhz 2.75v CL3 3-3-8 1T


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2007)

Since I am currently using my backup PC, (my vid card is being traded in with my other PC) I should give you it's everyday OC. 




Using Gigabyte K8NSC939 mobo w/ x1950pro AGP 621 /740


----------



## AsRock (Aug 18, 2007)

CPU Type= AMD 3800 x2 ( Manchester ) @ 2.54Mhz
HTT Speed= 1017Mhz
Multiplier= x10
Memory type and speed Corsair Platium XMS DDR400 @212Mhz (DDR333)
FSB 255
CPU Voltage 1.41
Motherboard Type/Brand= ABit KN8 SLI
Memory timings= timings DRR333 3-3-3-7-8 1T
Cooling |  COOLER MASTER GeminII

What ever room temp is add 5c + 7c max full load.

Top fan 120mm (exhaust)
Rear fan 120mm (exhaust)
Bottom Fan 120mm (intake)
front fan 80mm (intake)
front fan 120mm (intake)
CPU fan x2 120mm





Maybe i can get a little more huh Umm ?.  Maybe lower memory speed but not tryed not sure it be worth it.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm wondering if anyone can help me go any higher. This is the fastest I can go stable.

Max Stable MHz for AMD 6400+ X2
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ (3200MHz)
Socket AM2 (940)
90nm
Currently @ 1.520V VCORE
Core Speed @ 3760.2 MHz
Multiplier @ x16
Bus Speed @ 235.0 MHz
HT Link @ 1175 Mhz per core (2350 Mhz)
Cooling: Vapochill Lightspeed
Evaporator @ -50C
CPU @ -30C on Full Load during Stress Test

Case
Lian Li PC-60 Plus Modified (Silver)
120mm intake, front (1)
80mm exhaust, top (1)
80mm exhaust, rear (1)

Power Supply
Antec True Power Quattro
850W w/ four +12v @ 18 Amps

Cache
L1 D-Cache
Size 64 Kb x 2
L1 I-Cache
Size 64 Kb x 2
L2 Cache
Size 1024 Kb x2

Mainboard
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
Crosshair Bios Revision 0904
Chipset: Nvidia SPP190
Southbridge: nForce 590 SLI

Memory G.Skill
DDR2 PC2-6400 (400 MHz) 5-5-5-15
Voltage @ 1.85v
Total: 8192 Mb
Timings:
DRAM Frequency @ 470.0 MHz
FSB/DRAM: CPU/8
CAS# Latency @ 5.0 Clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay @ 5 clocks
RAS# Precharge @ 5 Clocks
Cycle Time @ 15 clocks
Bank Cycle Time @ 24 Clocks
Command Rate @ 2T

Graphic Cards
XFX Geforce 8800 GTS x2 in SLI
Clock Rate @ 600 MHz
Memory Clock @ 1900 Mhz
Shader Clock @ 1500 Mhz
Memory: 640 Mb
Bus Type: PCI-E
Memory Type: GDDR3
Memory Bus: 320 bit
Cooling: Zalman VF1000 Ultra Quite VGA Cooler
VGA Ram Cooling: Zalman RHs88 Heatsink
Full Load Temp @ 72C


----------



## JC316 (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, drop your HT link down another notch. Also, how fast is your ram running? You may want to drop it down to 667 in the bios. CPU or RAM volts might need to be bumped again. That is a stellar clock on it already.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, I'm gonna give that a shot! I hope I can bring it up higher. You don't think I can pull some more out of it or I've much about hit my limit? I haven't really seen anyone bring this processor any higher than 3.5ghz, so I'm pretty happy, and it's fast as hell.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 25, 2007)

DeAtHWiSh said:


> Thanks for the reply, I'm gonna give that a shot! I hope I can bring it up higher. You don't think I can pull some more out of it or I've much about hit my limit? I haven't really seen anyone bring this processor any higher than 3.5ghz, so I'm pretty happy, and it's fast as hell.



I bet you can pull some more out of it. You have one of those really rare super clockers it seems. Aim for 4.0


----------



## coolhand83 (Dec 28, 2007)

Motherboard Type/Brand | Asus M2n32-SLI Deluxe WiFi
HTT Speed | x4 @ 1020MHz
Multiplier | x11
FSB | 255MHz
Memory type and speed | Corsair XMS2 PC6400 - @ 800MHz
Memory voltage 2.1v
CPU Type | AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ @ 2.8GHz
CPU Voltage | 1.47v
Cooling | Zalman CNPS9500 AM2 (Awesome fan!)

It 'seems' to run stable, i changed the mem clock to 667 in the BIOS and with the overclock, its levelled it out at 800MHz but something is still causing lock ups... Temps are good, averaging 30 idle to 40 load so I'm not sure where I'm going wrong  I think it may be something to do with my power supply, the vcore is in reality about 0.15 above what it says in the BIOS i.e. 1.32 Vcore is actually 1.47  Anyway, don't please all jump to the conclusion that that's what it is cos it may not be  Is it safe to whack the ram back to normal timings ? I think it comes out at 1000mhz or thereabouts.

And NO i do not use Aibooster for the overclocks (well maybe when I'm pushing it)


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 28, 2007)

Since there are nearly no X2 4800+ 939 OC lists anywhere I though I'd share my low but completely stable OC to X2 5200+/FX-60 speeds.

CPU-Athlon X2 4800+ 939skt CBBWE stepping 2.4Ghz @ 2.61Ghz

HTT X4
Multi x12 
Memory-PARTIOT LLK PC3200 2-3-2-5 2.7v
FSB-217Mhz
CPU Voltage 1.4v
Motherboard-ABIT AV8-3rd eye 
Memory-timings 2.5-3-2-5 2.7v
Cooling-Tuniq Tower 120 LFB

Notes:-
On this motherboard, this CPU won't OC stable over 2.5Ghz without some voltage increase.
This CPU cores reached 54-53deg @2.45Ghz 1.35v on the 4-pipe cooler which came with it and was the reason I didn't post my settings at 2.6Ghz even though I've had them in my system specs since I registered here, core temps were too hot in summer to have my CPU at 2.6Ghz with the stock cooler.
Tuniq Tower 120 LFB dropped the temps 10deg so 2.61Ghz is easily achieveable.


----------



## nailzer (Dec 28, 2007)

My best on a new build, so far.





Motherboard: DFI Lanparty UT NF590 SLI-M2R/G
Memory: Curcial Ballistix 5-5-5-15
Cooling: TT Big Typhoon
Case: Cooler Master CM690


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 28, 2007)

my virgin overclock and first build


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2007)

snuif09 said:


> my virgin overclock and first build



you should be able to hit 3ghz on that chip


what mobo are you using?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 28, 2007)

DeAtHWiSh said:


> Thanks for the reply, I'm gonna give that a shot! I hope I can bring it up higher. You don't think I can pull some more out of it or I've much about hit my limit? I haven't really seen anyone bring this processor any higher than 3.5ghz, so I'm pretty happy, and it's fast as hell.



Hey with loweing your mem frequency you should be able to increase your FSB, but don't forget to lower your Multi.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 28, 2007)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+





AMD Athlon64  X2 5200+





If you look real close you can see the clock speeds lol.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't pay any attention to the HT, CPU-z doesn't pick it up right but it's at 1125MHz w/ x5. So far stable with a 10 hour overnight Prime.


----------



## ElideN (Dec 29, 2007)

latest amd has a difference of 400-500mhz my amd 6000+ is stable at 3.45ghz... any higher than 500mhz i wouldnt recommend it...


----------



## HaBa (Dec 29, 2007)

*Athlon 64 x2 5200+*

This processor on an ASUS M2R32-MVP motherboard runs steadily at 3 GHz

FSB: 250 MHz
HTT: 1000MHz  (x4)
MEM: Kingston 667 Mhz Valueram! ECC @ 750Mhz 1.9V   CL 5
VID: 1.476 V  (would probably work on 1.44 V too)
AMD boxed cooler

The question is.. What's a safe 24/7 LOAD temperature for a Athlon 64 x2 5200+

Any ideas?

This is a low budget gaming system for my brother and the reason for overclocking is just to increase it's life span (so that it won't be so quickly outdated)

3D Mark06
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4331678 

PC Mark05
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?pcm05=1285001


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2007)

ElideN said:


> latest amd has a difference of 400-500mhz my amd 6000+ is stable at 3.45ghz... any higher than 500mhz i wouldnt recommend it...



you really have no idea wat your talking about do you? your 6000+ is not the god to ocing your not even doing it from the BIOS....this whole any higher than 500mhz makes no sense if i buy a 2ghz opty im not giong to stop @2.5ghz because of your whole difference BS it makes no sense!


----------



## ElideN (Dec 29, 2007)

cdawall said:


> you really have no idea wat your talking about do you? your 6000+ is not the god to ocing your not even doing it from the BIOS....this whole any higher than 500mhz makes no sense if i buy a 2ghz opty im not giong to stop @2.5ghz because of your whole difference BS it makes no sense!



listen here... before you make any speculation about a person... i was trying to say is that amd is not ment for drastic overclocking... and i do use the BIOS.... the 3ghz to 3.5ghz is the bandwidth i call it difference... TYVM!

btw... amd 6000+ has a stock clock 3ghz not 2ghz.... maybe your the one that doesn't know what your talking about do you?....


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 29, 2007)

cdawall said:


> you should be able to hit 3ghz on that chip
> 
> 
> what mobo are you using?



asus m2n-e but i dont know anything about voltage
and i only have stock cooling


----------



## ElideN (Dec 29, 2007)

Few Computer Rigs I put Together:
















those were some amd ones i built... 6000, 6000, 3800.... 

i've recently started working with intel cpu more constantly now.... and i see a much higher bandwidth with theirs...


----------



## nailzer (Dec 30, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey with loweing your mem frequency you should be able to increase your FSB, but don't forget to lower your Multi.



I tried lowering the multiplier to 14 and upping the bus speed to 236 but found I got a lower score by about 1500 points in CPUMark2.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 30, 2007)

nailzer said:


> I tried lowering the multiplier to 14 and upping the bus speed to 236 but found I got a lower score by about 1500 points in CPUMark2.



That could be because the fsb is now unstable. Did you increase the vcore and NB voltage a little with the increase in fsb?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2007)

snuif09 said:


> asus m2n-e but i dont know anything about voltage
> and i only have stock cooling



dont worry to much about the cooling those chips stay cool just pay attention when overvolting and watch that the temps stay under 65C load. voltage wise i dont know if you have the 35 or 62watt cpu but either way if cpuz is reporting correctly setting the cpu to 1.35v and adding +.1v to your chipset _should_ allow a better oc on it



ElideN said:


> listen here... before you make any speculation about a person... i was trying to say is that amd is not ment for drastic overclocking... and i do use the BIOS.... the 3ghz to 3.5ghz is the bandwidth i call it difference... TYVM!
> 
> btw... amd 6000+ has a stock clock 3ghz not 2ghz.... maybe your the one that doesn't know what your talking about do you?....



did you not read what i said i was using a 2ghz *opteron* for comparison! why is amd not meant for drastic overclocking the semprons all can more or less do 3-3.4ghz some of them can even pull off a 100% oc.

i have been ocing for years now and if you cant tell 2ghz to 2.59ghz is a higher percent oc than 3-3.5ghz (29.5% vs 16.67%) so if your think that it was somehow magic that i got that kinda oc outta my cpu thats your thing but i your new here so i recommend not telling someone who has been here significantly longer than you he doesnt know what he's talking about esp. when he just so happens to be correct.

oh and im sure you have read my sig and notice just how many posts i have do you not and the thing under that the one that says thanks look them up a bunch of those are for HELP OCING.


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 30, 2007)

cant get it further then 2.4 GHZ


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2007)

snuif09 said:


> cant get it further then 2.4 GHZ



tried the cpu volts up to 1.4v and the chipset +.2?


----------



## OCQuadNick (Dec 30, 2007)

*my Oc*

CPU: AMD Phenom 9500
Speed: 2509 Mhz [2.5ghz]
HTT: 2053 Mhz
FSB: 228.1
CPUVID: 1.25
Memory: 450 mhz

I just recently got into Overclocking last week over clocked my friends Acer as an experiment i bumped his amd sepmpron 3300+ to 2.2ghz  And know im hooked just put together my phenom pc =] First true oc


----------



## OCQuadNick (Dec 30, 2007)

*pic of it*


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2007)

wat temps are you getting on that phenom nick?

and have you tried pushing it 3ghz yet?


----------



## Snipe343 (Dec 30, 2007)

* 1.1Ghz
    * 10.5
    * Crucial Ballistix 800
    * 229
    * 1.35v
    * Asus M2N-E SLI 
    * AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+
    * Cas 5 I think
    * stock air

Stupid Bios on mobo only goes to 1.35v so 2.4Ghz is hhe ebst i can get


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2007)

Snipe343 said:


> * 1.1Ghz
> * 10.5
> * Crucial Ballistix 800
> * 229
> ...



*cough*voltmod*cough*


http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?ht...workshop/am2pinmod/amd_socket_am2_pinmod.html


----------



## OCQuadNick (Dec 31, 2007)

*temps and misc.*

ive only gotten it to boot up windows at around FSB:232 but its not stable im pretty much a newbie at over clocking but my idle temp is around 36 - 38 Celsius 

i have a a8n sli deluxe w/ a amd athlon 64 x2 im going to over clock too.


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 31, 2007)

3600+ Brisbane

2.97GHz 1.52V
9.5x Multi
Crucial Ballistx Tracers at 990MHz(forget the timings)
ASUS M2R32-MVP
4x HTT Link
AC Freezer64 Lapped


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 31, 2007)

can i post my highest boot into windows speed??


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay...Finally, on the last day of owning my Athlon, i get to 3GHz

3600+ Brisbane

3006MHz 1.55V
9x Multi
334MHz FSB
1336MHz HT Link
1002MHz Crucial Ballistx Tracers CL4-4-4-12 2.2V

Good stuff


----------



## nailzer (Dec 31, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> That could be because the fsb is now unstable. Did you increase the vcore and NB voltage a little with the increase in fsb?


That could be because BIOS wouldn't let me go past 236. If I went to 240 BIOS would drop the FSB back to 236. I didn't try upping the voltage when I tried that.


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 31, 2007)

my cpu voltage wont go further than 1.25 V


----------



## suraswami (Dec 31, 2007)

My cheapest build overclock.

ECS 6100SM-M + A64 3200 = 2600 (260*10) @ 1.25V.  Memory 2 x512 MB Centon brand DDR2 667. System completely stable for 2 months with all the usual torture (prime 95, cpu stab, games)

Board has voltage settings of .05V higher than default Vcore.  So 1.25V (1.2 is default Vcore) is max for that CPU I can go.

Can't overclock inside windows.

Total cost for mobo+cpu+ram = $40 After MIR (and got all the rebates).  Other parts carried over.

So, for $ to highest clock ratio I think this is the best.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey is my HT link really High???


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes AphexDreamer, it is high....That is what my old M2R32-MVP topped out at, is that the max HT link of your board??(I wana see what your 790FX can do)

PS: I think most boards tend to top in the 1300MHz range. Mine topped at 1566MHz, and FSB i had tested up to 345MHz, didnt go any higher, but i might sometime just for the hell of it, once i get another videocard.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 7, 2008)

Urbklr911 said:


> Yes AphexDreamer, it is high....That is what my old M2R32-MVP topped out at, is that the max HT link of your board??(I wana see what your 790FX can do)
> 
> PS: I think most boards tend to top in the 1300MHz range. Mine topped at 1566MHz, and FSB i had tested up to 345MHz, didnt go any higher, but i might sometime just for the hell of it, once i get another videocard.



Dude my board is stable at that speed lol, I think I can take it higher!! My HT Link Volts were not even maxed out when I did that, I was just trying to Overclock my CPU lol and I noticed it was that High.

Dude this board is killer, I LOVE IT!!


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2008)

It does rock!  My A8N32 Sli Deluxe can do 1600+.  Asus is awesome!


----------



## xfire (Jan 7, 2008)

HT link Speed-1000MHz
Multiplier-10.5
Memory type and speed-DDR2 667Mhz
FSB-210
CPU Voltage-1.32
Motherboard Type/Brand-Jetway M2A 692 GDG
CPU Type- Amd X2 4000+ Brisbane(AM2)
Memory timings-stock
Cooling-Stock

Oc'ing is pretty messed up. This one reached 2.2 easily. It happened by mistake though... it goes some thing like this
the stock is settings are 200x10.5
so I wanted to see if 210x10 makes any difference.
I booted and saw that the system was noticably faster. I gamed for some time and then opened cpu-z to check once and found it was 210x10.5. The multiplier 10 doesnt exist. Any one else has this problem?


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 7, 2008)

Damn.. On my ASUS mobo I always used the 1%-10% thingie. So, how do I do it correctly? Do I keep the voltage? I have a K8N-E Deluxe and I know I can set it to something like
10x 300... and then there is something that say "66" , can't remember what the heck that was.. Anyone here who knows of a good guide for OC that?? I have an air cooled system btw..


----------



## Wile E (Jan 7, 2008)

If I can dig up the values, I'll post some of my AMD overclocks in here for reference.


----------



## department76 (Jan 7, 2008)

this is my first try on this brand new rig, haven't fully tested it but it seems stable so far.

6400+ B.E., stock volt.
HTT -1140mhz
Multiplier - 15
Crucial Ballistix ddr2-1066 @ ddr2-856 4-5-4-15
FSB - 228mhz
MSI K9A2 Platinum (790fx)
Zalman cnps9700 (24C idle)


----------



## hat (Jan 7, 2008)

HTT Speed 1000MHz
Multiplier 11
Memory type and speed 2x1GB Crucial DDR2 533 @ DDR600
FSB 250
CPU Voltage stock 1.35
Motherboard Type/Brand DFI Lanparty UT 590SLI
CPU Type Athlon64 x2 5200+
Memory timings 4-4-4-12
Cooling AC Freezer 64 Pro


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 7, 2008)

My highest stable OC is in my siggy...  Specs are on the side in system specs.  

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=200722


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2008)

department76 said:


> this is my first try on this brand new rig, haven't fully tested it but it seems stable so far.
> 
> 6400+ B.E., stock volt.
> HTT -1140mhz
> ...



very good but it will go higher


----------



## Wile E (Jan 8, 2008)

department76 said:


> this is my first try on this brand new rig, haven't fully tested it but it seems stable so far.
> 
> 6400+ B.E., stock volt.
> HTT -1140mhz
> ...


I agree with trt. Throw 1.5v at it, and see how far it will go.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I agree with trt. *Throw 1.5v *at it, and see how far it will go.



at that voltage it should do 3.5ghz or more.


----------



## xfire (Jan 8, 2008)

What does low voltage and high voltage do in terms of performance?


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 8, 2008)

department76 said:


> this is my first try on this brand new rig, haven't fully tested it but it seems stable so far.
> 
> 6400+ B.E., stock volt.
> HTT -1140mhz
> ...



 how in gods name does your 6400+ Idle @ 24C >.<! mine idles @ 35C, and loads @ 55-60C what about yours?


----------



## department76 (Jan 9, 2008)

PyroX1040 said:


> how in gods name does your 6400+ Idle @ 24C >.<! mine idles @ 35C, and loads @ 55-60C what about yours?



really?  i load at ~40C and highest it's hit has been 42C!  must be my gigantic zalman cnps9700 with tuniq tx-2 grease and good case cooling.  i also have the hsf aimed upwards at the psu and blowhole.  also, 790fx board might have soemthing to do with it?  and it is a black edition 6400+, but since the multi doesnt go above x16 i'm not eve sure what BE does for the 6400+.  i read my temps with AMD overdrive.  i've been testing stability and applying overclocks in AOD and then applying it in BIOS once i've found it stable.

it's for sure stable at 3.45ghz with stock vcore, i'll venture up +.1V and see what happens


----------



## department76 (Jan 9, 2008)

just so you all can see my temps too, that's with my zalman on low via PWM control (1800rpm), high speed drops to lower 20s.


----------



## department76 (Jan 9, 2008)

had to play around with a few things, it would POST but windows would BSOD with the first few tries.  ended up bumping vcore to 1.47V and gave HTT a slight bump as well to get windows to load.  the 1.5V vcore had no effect at this speed, seems to ahve been the HTT increase that made it work.  i dialed back my ram timings to rule that one out.  

the 6400+ is eating away my low temps, hsf is speeding up to maintain similar temperatures.  

edit:  depedning on what clock i can muster, i might go back becuase i like a quieter computer.  i don't see 85mhz being worth the noise/heat.


----------



## Snipe343 (Jan 9, 2008)

I got a new highest oc XD

    *905.2
    * 10
    * Crucial ballistix 377(reads as 800)
    * 301
    * 1.3 XD
    * Gigabyte(see specs)
    * AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+
    * 2T??
    * stock


----------



## Krony (Jan 23, 2008)

Quite new to this but got my settings at

240\12x\1.45v 2880Mhz
HT Speed 4x
Ram DDR2 667\4-4-4-12-2T\2.2v

my card is clocked at 675\880Mhz

Temps are at 34 idle 50 load

Stable in 3DMark05 and Doom 3 but get errors in Prime95, any sugestions ?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 24, 2008)

Krony said:


> Quite new to this but got my settings at
> 
> 240\12x\1.45v 2880Mhz
> HT Speed 4x
> ...


When you say your ram is at 667Mhz, is that what it's set at before you OC? If so, by my calculations, your ram is actually running at 720MHz. You may have to either relax the timings, or up the voltage.


----------



## Krony (Jan 24, 2008)

Memory clock frequency is set to 667 in bios
On the modules it has OCZ PC2 7200\PN OCZN9002GK
in cpuz it shows OCZ PC2 6400 (400Mhz)\PN OCZN9001G
it is supposed to be good for at least 900Mhz
is it labeled wrong or is cpuz wrong ?

Also in bios my temp idle is  42
i get 34 in AI Booster and Core Temp
which is correct ?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 25, 2008)

Krony said:


> Memory clock frequency is set to 667 in bios
> On the modules it has OCZ PC2 7200\PN OCZN9002GK
> in cpuz it shows OCZ PC2 6400 (400Mhz)\PN OCZN9001G
> it is supposed to be good for at least 900Mhz
> ...


Then try 1.475 vcore, possibly 1.5v if necessary. If it's erroring out in Prime, something most likely wants more voltage.


----------



## Krony (Jan 25, 2008)

Started fresh, stable in games,3DMark and Prime95 for 4 hours
216\13x\1.425v 2808MHz
HT Speed 4x
DDR2 800\4-4-3-5 2T\2.25v 401MHz
GPU 690\900MHz

Temps are at 36 idle 56 load

3DMark05 11985
3DMark06 7712

Benchmark results, anygood?

Gonna wait till i get a new case and bigger PSU to go further i think, and maybe SLI


----------



## Wile E (Jan 26, 2008)

Krony said:


> Started fresh, stable in games,3DMark and Prime95 for 4 hours
> 216\13x\1.425v 2808MHz
> HT Speed 4x
> DDR2 800\4-4-3-5 2T\2.25v 401MHz
> ...



Your results are on par with similar setups. Doin good.

And instead of going SLI on the 7900, update to a newer card like an 8800GT/GTS or a HD3870. They'll all out perform the 7900 SLI setup.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 26, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Your results are on par with similar setups. Doin good.
> 
> And instead of going SLI on the 7900, update to a newer card like an 8800GT/GTS or a HD3870. They'll all out perform the 7900 SLI setup.



Hey Wile e,
Been meaning to talk to you haven't seen you around lately. Not to be off topic again, lol but I got my Axeram 1200 and can't get it stable at 1200mhz. Did you mess with sub timings to hit 1200? And it looks like your running 400fsb with a 3 multiplier?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 26, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Hey Wile e,
> Been meaning to talk to you haven't seen you around lately. Not to be off topic again, lol but I got my Axeram 1200 and can't get it stable at 1200mhz. Did you mess with sub timings to hit 1200? And it looks like your running 400fsb with a 3 multiplier?


Nope, no adjustment here. Could be your chipset. More ram speed mean more work for it. Bump your chipset volts up a notch. Also, your mobo may slightly undervolt, try a notch higher on the vdimm if the NB bump doesn't work.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 26, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Nope, no adjustment here. Could be your chipset. More ram speed mean more work for it. Bump your chipset volts up a notch. Also, your mobo may slightly undervolt, try a notch higher on the vdimm if the NB bump doesn't work.



Yeah, I've done that. Nb is at 1.55v vdimm is at 2.25 because theres no option for 2.2 in bios. It could be the 965 chipset. Although the guys at mushkin were running over 1200 on p5b's. Any other ideas?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 26, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Yeah, I've done that. Nb is at 1.55v vdimm is at 2.25 because theres no option for 2.2 in bios. It could be the 965 chipset. Although the guys at mushkin were running over 1200 on p5b's. Any other ideas?


Maybe you need more airflow? These are warm modules. It's also possible the Mushkin guys had cherry picked boards.

Do you have a 2.3V option? Give that a shot maybe?


----------



## Krony (Jan 26, 2008)

Thx, can't find any 7900's on sale anyhow, plus it would have to be a Winfast to link them i think, and not much room on my board for 2 cards and sound card, it would hamper air flow to 1 of the cards.
8800 GTX or 8800 Ultra ?
is the ultra worth the extra cash


----------



## watts289 (Jan 26, 2008)

Clock: 3.0GHZ
Core: X2 3800 toledo (939) stock is 2.0Ghz
HTT: 300
Memory 2GB A-Data DDR400 @ 300Mhz CL3-3-3-8
Volts- 1.544
HT Speed 3x


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2008)

Krony said:


> Thx, can't find any 7900's on sale anyhow, plus it would have to be a Winfast to link them i think, and not much room on my board for 2 cards and sound card, it would hamper air flow to 1 of the cards.
> 8800 GTX or 8800 Ultra ?
> is the ultra worth the extra cash


No, the Ultra isn't worth the extra money. Don't get either. Get either an 8800GT, or a 512MB 8800GTS (g92).


----------



## hat (Jan 27, 2008)

HTT Speed: 1000MHz
Multiplier: 11x
Memory type and speed: Crucial non-Ballistix/Tracer/Lanfeast 2x1GB DDR2 533
FSB: 250
CPU Voltage: 1.333
Motherboard Type/Brand: DFI Lanparty 590SLI
CPU Type: 5200+ Windsor 2x1MB cache 
Memory timings: DDR600 4-4-4-12-1T
Cooling: 1x80mm case fan, AC Freezer 64 Pro, AZENX PCI slot fan


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2008)

hat said:


> HTT Speed: 1000MHz
> Multiplier: 11x
> Memory type and speed: Crucial non-Ballistix/Tracer/Lanfeast 2x1GB DDR2 533
> FSB: 250
> ...


You can go way higher than that safely, hat. I ran my 6400+ at 1.5V 24/7 on my Freezer64 Pro. You should at least try to see where you can go on at least 1.4v. The 6000+ and 6400+ stock at 1.4v, and they're also Windsor cores, so it's perfectly safe. Actually, 1.5v is perfectly safe for these chips too, but I know you like to err on the side of caution, so go for 1.4V.


----------



## hat (Jan 27, 2008)

2.8GHz wasn't stable at 1.4v.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2008)

hat said:


> 2.8GHz wasn't stable at 1.4v.


That's weird. They usually scale better than that. Did you have the same ram timings and divider as now? If so, just as a test, try the ram at 5-5-5-15 2t, and see how high the cpu will go on 1.4v.


----------



## hat (Jan 27, 2008)

It was running at something like 280MHz same timings same voltage


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2008)

hat said:


> It was running at something like 280MHz same timings same voltage


Did you try it with a higher multi, and lower fsb? It really is a strange chip if it's stable on 1.33V @ 2.75, but not 1.4V @ 2.8. I think something else is coming into play here.


----------



## Krony (Jan 27, 2008)

Wile E said:


> No, the Ultra isn't worth the extra money. Don't get either. Get either an 8800GT, or a 512MB 8800GTS (g92).



Whats wrong with the GTX ?

Also downloaded ATITool and my card is getting quite hot 50-60c
Doom3,Quake4,Fear all ok but Hitman Blood Money and Gothic 3 get Artefacts
(sharp polygons extending out from objects) so gonna stock my card and see what happens


----------



## Wile E (Jan 28, 2008)

Krony said:


> Whats wrong with the GTX ?


Not worth the money. The 512MB GT is nearly as fast, for much, much less. The g92 512MB GTS is even closer (usually less than 5 fps difference), but is still cheaper.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 28, 2008)

*hey guys here's mine*

i've been watching this thread, figured i'd post in it lol here are my current stable clocks and will update when my new cooler arrives on tues

    * HTT Speed:1205
    * Multiplier: 14x
    * Memory type and speed: corsair xms2 2x1gig ddr2 800 5,5,5,15
    * FSB:244
    * CPU Voltage: 1.50
    * Motherboard Type/Brand:evga 590sli
    * CPU Type: amd black edition 5000
    * Memory timings: 4,4,4,15 2t @ 970Mhz
    * Cooling: zalman 9500 for cpu, antec spot cool for mem, passive nb, active sb fan

Highest stable clocks at these settings is 3.388Ghz 244x14


----------



## Wile E (Jan 28, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i've been watching this thread, figured i'd post in it lol here are my current stable clocks and will update when my new cooler arrives on tues
> 
> * HTT Speed:1205
> * Multiplier: 14x
> ...


By my calculation, 244x14 is 3416MHz.

Anyway, you might want to try to run on a half multi. My Brisbane took a big ram performance hit on the whole multis, and so did a few others I know.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 28, 2008)

i apologize 242, and for some odd reason the evga board didn't come with a bios that offered half multi's lol


----------



## Wile E (Jan 28, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i apologize 242, and for some odd reason the evga board didn't come with a bios that offered half multi's lol


Hmm, then you should probably check on their website for an update. That cpu may not be officially supported.


----------



## garsona (Jan 28, 2008)

How i can unlock the Multiplier of A64 3200+ AM2 ?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2008)

garsona said:


> How i can unlock the Multiplier of A64 3200+ AM2 ?



no unlocking on a64 chips have to get a 5000+ BE or FX series chip


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 29, 2008)

wile, could you explain this half multiplier to me, it's not working with the evga board=boo on that but i'm getitng about 9890read/9700copy/9500write at 42.4 latency?? is this bad??


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 29, 2008)

* HTT Speed = 1792MHZ
    * Multiplier = X13
    * Memory type and speed = 2GB DDR2 Kingston 667@728MHZ 1.9v
    * FSB = 224MHZ
    * CPU Voltage = 1.4v
    * Motherboard Type/Brand = Gigabyte M57SLI-S4
    * CPU Type = Athlon 64 X2 5200+ WINDSOR
    * Memory timings = 5-5-5-15
    * Cooling = CoolerMaster Hyper TX2

The last week I upgrade my mobo with an M57SLI-S4 model and I managed to reach 3.02 GHZ at 1.45v from my X2 5200+, the system appears stable, always boot with NONE issues, until I stress it, the mems at 1.9v passes the test without probs, same the VGA, but the CPU at 100% load the system crashes (BSOD) in a couple of minutes everytime and when I gaming the system freezes but after more time.

I've forced to decrease it to 2.91 GHZ at 1.40v then the CPU past succesfully the stress program...anyone an idea that I could use to mantain fully stable at 3.02 GHZ???


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 29, 2008)

garsona said:


> How i can unlock the Multiplier of A64 3200+ AM2 ?



you can't, only the FX and Black Edition models of AMD can do that.


----------



## SinxarKnights (Jan 29, 2008)

Stock 2GHz - OC 2.3GHz (15%)
* HTT Speed - 920MHz
    * Multiplier - 10x
    * Memory type and speed - A-Data Value RAM DDR2-800
    * FSB - 230MHz
    * CPU Voltage - 1.325
    * Motherboard Type/Brand - ECS RS484M-M
    * CPU Type - AMD Athlon64 3800+ X2
    * Memory timings - 4-4-4-12 1T
    * Cooling - Freezer 64Pro

I am limited by my motherboard with this chip. Any FSB over 230 and it just isnt stable at any voltage.


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 29, 2008)

3.406ghz
cpu-z read the voltage wrong for some reason but heres a screenshot

HTT Speed  3x 786
Multiplier 13
Memory type and speed ddr2 800 set at 667 but oc'd back up to 800
FSB 262
CPU Voltage 1.482
Motherboard Type/Brand Asus m2n sli-deluxe
CPU Type 64x2 5000 black stock 2.6ghz
Memory timings 5-5-5-15
Cooling thermalright 120 extreme


----------



## Wile E (Jan 29, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> wile, could you explain this half multiplier to me, it's not working with the evga board=boo on that but i'm getitng about 9890read/9700copy/9500write at 42.4 latency?? is this bad??


That's really strange. Do you have the latest BIOS for your board? As far as I knew, all Brisbanes are capable of half multis. AKA: 10.5, 9.5, etc., etc.

Tho your ram scores seem pretty good.


----------



## hat (Jan 29, 2008)

yes wile e - 13x216 is what I used, and the memory was running slower than it is right now with the same voltage

however I just got my HT link to 2500 (1250 real) STABLE with over 19 hours of the ORTHOS blend test on stock... uhh... htcore


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> That's really strange. Do you have the latest BIOS for your board? As far as I knew, all Brisbanes are capable of half multis. AKA: 10.5, 9.5, etc., etc.
> 
> Tho your ram scores seem pretty good.




yes all brisbanes are capable of it, but the evga590 board is not, it's kinda a crap board imho.  but i'm at 3.416Ghz 244x14. @ 1.5375v with my new ultra 120 extreme i don't hit 50 gaming anymore, and prime puts me at 51c full bore after about an hour which is sick.  i just got the think mounted, a new casemod gallery will be up soon.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> yes all brisbanes are capable of it, but the evga590 board is not, it's kinda a crap board imho.  but i'm at 3.416Ghz 244x14. @ 1.5375v with my new ultra 120 extreme i don't hit 50 gaming anymore, and prime puts me at 51c full bore after about an hour which is sick.  i just got the think mounted, a new casemod gallery will be up soon.



Not trying to be pushy, but you never answered my BIOS question. Did you update it?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 30, 2008)

oh i apologize yes i was running the evga p35 latest bios they have, i'm acutally running the foxconn p36 bios now due to it's better temp readings and general stability fixes but the half multipliers don't work for crap, they aren't even available in the p35 evga bios and in the foxconn they just don't work?? lol


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> oh i apologize yes i was running the evga p35 latest bios they have, i'm acutally running the foxconn p36 bios now due to it's better temp readings and general stability fixes but the half multipliers don't work for crap, they aren't even available in the p35 evga bios and in the foxconn they just don't work?? lol



lol. 

Well alrighty then. /Ace Ventura

Your ram scores are pretty good, so I wouldn't really fret over it anyway.


----------



## FilipM (Feb 5, 2008)

First of all, what a  useful thread! Well done!

Right, I've been following this, and I managed a stable 2.53Ghz on my AMD Athlon 64 4200+ X2 (Manchester). I can do more, it'll boot into windows, no problem, but it isn't stable and it doesn't  seem to matter if I lower the RAM speed

My question is: I had to do that by raising the voltage to 1.400V (for some reason, my mobo will not allow more), then I over vidded it by 3.3% so now it's 1.44x volts. I am running on the stock cooler at full speed, and CPU temp, goes up to 50, sometimes 52. 

Should I be worried by the voltage on the CPU? Is it too much? Stock was 1.350V.
Also, I am running the PCI-E speed on 110 MHz, the FSB on 230 (X11), RAM on DDR 536MHz.

If you need more info , check my system specs.

BTW, system is more than 2 years old, except the CPU, which came as a replace some time for my AMD Athlon 64 3200+.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2008)

no you will be fine using up to 1.5v on that cpu maybe more if your like me and anything goes  i ran ~1.82v thru a s754 newcastle 3000+ and it still runs just fine


----------



## Wile E (Feb 6, 2008)

cdawall said:


> no you will be fine using up to 1.5v on that cpu maybe more if your like me and anything goes  i ran ~1.82v thru a s754 newcastle 3000+ and it still runs just fine


1.5V is fine if you keep the temps in check. Remember, he's still on the stock cooler. Going to 1.5V may push him over 60C, which isn't optimal for an X2.

@File_1993 - I suggest replacing the stock cooler before running 1.5V. The Arctic Cooling Freezer64 Pro is around $20, and has plenty of cooling performance to run 1.5V all day long.

Also, what are you using to read your temps, and what are you using to to load the cpu during your temp checks?


----------



## FilipM (Feb 6, 2008)

I use Core Center which came as a software with my mobo, and I think it reads quite well cos it gave me the same reading as Core Temp 0.96.1.

As mostly I play games like GTR2, GTL, Race07, Battlefield, World in Conflict...play them for some time, when I get out of the game, I read it on Core Center.

Anyway, thanks for advise!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 6, 2008)

File_1993 said:


> I use Core Center which came as a software with my mobo, and I think it reads quite well cos it gave me the same reading as Core Temp 0.96.1.
> 
> As mostly I play games like GTR2, GTL, Race07, Battlefield, World in Conflict...play them for some time, when I get out of the game, I read it on Core Center.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for advise!


If you're checking it after you have quit playing the game, and exited out, those aren't the real temps. The cpu will instantly lose a few degrees on game exit. Now, if you are actually reading a log of the temps, that is OK. If not, switch to CoreTemp, and enable logging. When you are finished playing the game, go to the Core Temp folder and read the log for your temps during gaming. You want to keep it under 60C to be safe. If it's going above that, consider a better cooler.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> 1.5V is fine if you keep the temps in check. Remember, he's still on the stock cooler. Going to 1.5V may push him over 60C, which isn't optimal for an X2.
> 
> @File_1993 - I suggest replacing the stock cooler before running 1.5V. The Arctic Cooling Freezer64 Pro is around $20, and has plenty of cooling performance to run 1.5V all day long.
> 
> Also, what are you using to read your temps, and what are you using to to load the cpu during your temp checks?



or a gemini II which costs about the same


----------



## angelicavoc (Feb 6, 2008)

this is my best friend
    * HTT Speed : 1403.6
    * Multiplier    : 11x
    * Memory type and speed    : Team Eilte 512 PC5300
    * FSB   : 280
    * CPU Voltage  : 1.4v
    * Motherboard Type/Brand  : DFI Infinity NF4
    * CPU Type  AMD Athlon 64 LE-1600
    * Memory timings  : 4-5-5-15
    * Cooling  : stock coling

why i cant get more..


----------



## FilipM (Feb 6, 2008)

Try with lowering the HTT speed? And at what speed are you running your Ram at? Your NB voltage might be the problem?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2008)

angelicavoc said:


> this is my best friend
> * HTT Speed : 1403.6
> * Multiplier    : 11x
> * Memory type and speed    : Team Eilte 512 PC5300
> ...



your running @ 11X280 correct? thats 3ghz thats a damn good oc on an amd


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 6, 2008)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ Toledo


X2 3800+ Toledo
3001 Mhz
HTT x4
Multiplier x10
FSB 300
CPU Voltage 1.47v
Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 
GSkill 2GB ZX
Memory Speed 200Mhz
Timings 2-2-2-5 1T
DFI Lanparty Expert


View attachment 12048


----------



## Geonerd (Feb 17, 2008)

AMD LE-1620 at 3.384 GHz

    * HTT Speed			  846
    * Multiplier		      12
    * Memory type and speed  2x1G Mushkin 996576 @ 423/846
    * FSB			      282
    * CPU Voltage		   1.47
    * Motherboard Type/Brand Gigabyte GA-M61P-S3
    * CPU Type			   LE-1620 (2.4 stock)
    * Memory timings		  4-4-4-12
    * Cooling			      Arctic Cooling, Freezer 64 Pro


100% stable, but teetering on cliff's edge.  Anything over 3.4 will fail P95/Orthos/etc. and will soon reset.   'Real world' settings will be ~3.35 and a little less juice.  The memory will do better, I need to play with lower CPU multipliers.


----------



## Urbklr (Feb 18, 2008)

Athlon64 X2 3600+

3.135GHz 1.73V

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52833


----------



## Oliverp (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello,

Here is my result:







I don't seem to be able to increase the voltage though.  In the BIOS, if I change the voltage from anything other than auto the computer won't boot into windows.

It's an Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe, AMD 6400+ Black Edition, 4gb Corsair 6400

I've got it set too 210mhz, 16x Multi, 5 HT

Any ideas how to increase the voltage on the processor?

Thanks in advance,

Oliver


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 24, 2008)

I dont know about Cooler Masters and Gigabytes Air coolers. Them gemini's , mars, eclipse, dont seem to be as, well in my eyes, stable and great a cooler as say the AC Freezer 64 PRo and Zalmans, Tuniq and Scythes...could just be me.

On the Phenom...those arent the best ocers right now, I think being the first run of the new process could be the reason. Most of the time, they are hit and miss and most folks dont get but, at the most if possible, 2-300 mhz. THe Black Edition has been having a little bit better success, but not much. Newegg reviews have some good results on the OCs.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> I dont know about Cooler Masters and Gigabytes Air coolers. Them gemini's , mars, eclipse, dont seem to be as, well in my eyes, stable and great a cooler as say the AC Freezer 64 PRo and Zalmans, Tuniq and Scythes...could just be me.
> 
> On the Phenom...those arent the best ocers right now, I think being the first run of the new process could be the reason. Most of the time, they are hit and miss and most folks dont get but, at the most if possible, 2-300 mhz. THe Black Edition has been having a little bit better success, but not much. Newegg reviews have some good results on the OCs.



my gemini II is better than the freezer pro i doubt that a freezer pro can keep a 130nm clawhammer below 50C load with a 1.7vcore+

also im only using a single 120mm which is silent


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2008)

is there anyway i can push this farther, i was hopping for a lil more than 300mhz oc
but im using air cooling so im afraid this might be the limit?
any ideas?


----------



## yc0sas (Feb 25, 2008)

*M2N SLI Delux and 5000+ black edition*

I have mine up to 3.2 by just upping the multiplier, however after that is done and I try to boost the FSB my puter craps out on me...

Also I keep getting a message that systool cannot identify my mobo

Currently running at 3214 mhz @ 16.0 multiplier 200 mhz fsb

I am using Team Xtreem 2*1gb DDR800 Ram 4.4.4.12 21 clocks 2t  (will this go 1t)

and I would post pictures if I could figure out how to paste them into this thing


----------



## Bytor (Feb 25, 2008)

Got it this high today..

HTT Speed:  1595.1
Multiplier:  x11
Memory type and speed:  Crucial Balistix Tracers 1066 @ 1168 mhz
FSB:  319
CPU Voltage:  1.57 vcore
Motherboard Type/Brand:  Asus M3A32-MVP, AM2+
CPU Type:  AMD 6000+ @ 3.509 ghz
Memory timings:  5-5-5-10
Cooling:  Water


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Got it this high today..
> 
> HTT Speed:  1595.1
> Multiplier:  x11
> ...



wow thats impressive i guess i need to water cool then because i cant get anywhere near those clocks
nicely done!


----------



## Bytor (Feb 25, 2008)

Ty.  Did you see that loaded temp?  Had that thing setting outside the window in 5c air temp and was idling at 9c.  Not sure if that helped but I wanted to see how low I could get the temps..


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2008)

ha im sure it helped!
thats not a bad idea though! i was thinking about putting mine next to a window unit and opening the case


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 25, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Ty.  Did you see that loaded temp?  Had that thing setting outside the window in 5c air temp and was idling at 9c.  Not sure if that helped but I wanted to see how low I could get the temps..



*yogurt runs by window, snabs rig and throws it in his truck*


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2008)

love the avatar yogurt, spaceballs is one of my fav movies!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 25, 2008)

It did for mine when I had a clawhammer


----------



## pagalms (Feb 25, 2008)

This is for everyday use:






And this is max i can get on sick cat's nightmare, called Abit KN9-Sli:






Actually i don't know, maybe it's possible to get higher clocks with this MoBo. Some day i will find it out. A bit weird - this freq is stable and fully benchable, but after rising FSB by ~2 Mhz, i got no-POST when clocking in BIOS or hangup/restart if i'm clocking with Clockgen.
Now i'm prepairing Abit NF7 for clocking socket A CPUs. 



Oliverp said:


> Any ideas how to increase the voltage on the processor?
> Oliver



Try SysTool. It allows to change VID while running in Windows. It doesn't show right voltage for me, but i'm using cpu-z for voltage measurements. I think that's because SysTool doesn't support my motherboard.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 26, 2008)

im gunna put 1.21 Jiggawatts through my core!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> im gunna put 1.21 Jiggawatts through my core!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 26, 2008)

Wile E said:


>



yea thats right then ill pwn all yall! jk!


----------



## overclocker (Feb 26, 2008)

phenom 9500
stock 2200mhz overclocked to 2662
242fsb
htt x4 
vcore 1.48
multi 11
motherboard ECS A770M-A Motherboard AM2+
ultra fire modded with 2 large case fans 55c max load
ram Corsair Dual Channel TWINX 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz running at 1066 speads


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 26, 2008)

anyone know the safe v-core for a athlon x2 6000?
i have it a 1.45 now but i hear they are good up 2 1.55 as long as they are under 60c
is this true?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> anyone know the safe v-core for a athlon x2 6000?
> i have it a 1.45 now but i hear they are good up 2 1.55 as long as they are under 60c
> is this true?


1.5V is a bit safer.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks Wile!


----------



## Bytor (Feb 26, 2008)

I was running my Vcore at 1.57 with the processor clocked at 3.5 with no problems.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2008)

Bytor said:


> I was running my Vcore at 1.57 with the processor clocked at 3.5 with no problems.



But for how long? Some individual chips can handle voltage better than others. 1.5V is considered to be a universally safe voltage for X2's. Any higher, and it depends strictly on your individual chip.


----------



## Bytor (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh a little over 5 hours running 3dMark and Orthos.  Then had to leave the house and didn't want it running while I was out.


----------



## Bytor (Feb 26, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Got it this high today..
> 
> HTT Speed:  1595.1
> Multiplier:  x11
> ...




This is my post from sunday while I was running orthos.  It ran very stable with not a problem.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2008)

Bytor said:


> This is my post from sunday while I was running orthos.  It ran very stable with not a problem.


5hrs at that voltage is enough to prove stability, but not near long enough to prove safety. It's generally accepted that 1.57V is not ok for 24/7 usage. The chip will usually die a premature death at those voltages. Doing it here and there shouldn't hurt it tho. I've run my 6000+ and 6400+ @ 1.65V for benching, but I would never, EVER, try to run it that way 24/7.

When I say 1.5V is safe, I mean in terms of 24/7 usage. I'll go as high as my cooling permits me for bench runs tho.


----------



## Bytor (Feb 26, 2008)

I run it at 3.4 ghz 24/7 @ 1.49 volts..

1.65 volts wow.  I didnt want to go as high as I did.  I dont know that I would go that high.  Was it safe to go to 1.65?

Do you think that I should back it down a little?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2008)

Bytor said:


> I run it at 3.4 ghz 24/7 @ 1.49 volts..
> 
> 1.65 volts wow.  I didnt want to go as high as I did.  I dont know that I would go that high.  Was it safe to go to 1.65?
> 
> Do you think that I should back it down a little?


Nah, 1.49V is safe.

And no, it's not safe to push 1.65V. lol.


----------



## Bytor (Feb 26, 2008)

I backed it down anyway..  Running @ 3.4 @ 1.45v

This puter is only running while I'm setting next to it anyway...


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 26, 2008)

well i had no luck pushing mine that high i could even get it stable at 3.4
but i guess ill just have to play with it a little more, the highes stable i could get was 3.333
not to impressed over 3.0 but ill keep trying 

@bytor 
what was your mem voltage set at?
and was your ht link at 5x or what?


----------



## Bytor (Feb 26, 2008)

jbunch07,

The Memory is @ 2.21 volts for the Bench run with the memory running at 1168 mhz.  

The HT link was in auto and was running at 1595 mhz.  I did play around with setting it at 800 mhz and 600 mhz but found leaving it in auto was my best choice.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 26, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## Bytor (Feb 26, 2008)

jbunch07,

Nice looking case..... Chieftec Dragon?  with the door removed?

My Chieftec Dragon..
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1261.html


----------



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2008)

Bytor said:


> jbunch07,
> 
> Nice looking case..... Chieftec Dragon?  with the door removed?
> 
> ...



i have the same case how did you do the window mod?


----------



## Bytor (Feb 27, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i have the same case how did you do the window mod?



About 6 years ago I bought a couple of window kits from http://www.xoxide.com/ and used one of those nibbler plier things to cut them out (I'll never do that again).  It takes some time to put the windows in, but they turned out nice I think.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bytor said:


> jbunch07,
> 
> Nice looking case..... Chieftec Dragon?  with the door removed?
> 
> ...



thanks, im trying to decide if im going to keep this case for my new build or get a cm cosmos, those things look really nice

but no its an ultra case, i do like yours though! very nice!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bytor said:


> About 6 years ago I bought a couple of window kits from http://www.xoxide.com/ and used one of those nibbler plier things to cut them out (I'll never do that again).  It takes some time to put the windows in, but they turned out nice I think.



those nibblers are great!


----------



## Bytor (Feb 27, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> those nibblers are great!




My hand didn't think so....


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bytor said:


> My hand didn't think so....



oh come on now... 
gives you big forearm muscles


----------



## alya (Mar 22, 2008)

How long i need to stress my pc with prime95? 30 minutes? 1 hour?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 23, 2008)

alya said:


> How long i need to stress my pc with prime95? 30 minutes? 1 hour?


As long as you can. Set it to run before you go to bed, then let it run all night. When you wake up, check to see if it's still running, if not, you need to change something. If it is running, great. Let it keep running while you go to work or school (whichever applies), then recheck it when you get back. If it's still running, you can probably call that stable. But no, 1 hour is not enough.

But keep in mind, it might be stable with a stress program for days on end, but the OC might still cause app crashes and glitches. The only true way to test for stability is to use it like you normally would, and see if anything is unstable. Those stability testing programs are only to give you a general idea.

I know that's a fairly vague answer, but unfortunately, that's as specific as it can get. There are no set amounts.


----------



## alya (Mar 23, 2008)

Wile E said:


> As long as you can. Set it to run before you go to bed, then let it run all night. When you wake up, check to see if it's still running, if not, you need to change something. If it is running, great. Let it keep running while you go to work or school (whichever applies), then recheck it when you get back. If it's still running, you can probably call that stable. But no, 1 hour is not enough.
> 
> But keep in mind, it might be stable with a stress program for days on end, but the OC might still cause app crashes and glitches. The only true way to test for stability is to use it like you normally would, and see if anything is unstable. Those stability testing programs are only to give you a general idea.
> 
> I know that's a fairly vague answer, but unfortunately, that's as specific as it can get. There are no set amounts.



nah..this is what im looking for until now..thanks..


----------



## alya (Mar 23, 2008)

CPU : AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Windsor

Core Speed : 2500MHZ 

Multiplier : 10

Memory type and speed : 4gb Corsair Value Ram 533

FSB : 240

CPU Voltage : 1.40

Motherboard Type/Brand : Jetway GDG-M2A692 AMD Chipset

Memory timings : 4-4-4-12

Cooling : Cooler Master Hyper TX

Still trying to increase the core speed..but right now..this is the stable core for me..


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 29, 2008)

* X2 4800+ Brisbane
    * 3125MHz
    * HTT 4X
    * Multiplier 12.5x
    * FSB 250
    * CPU Voltage 1.416
    * Zalman CPNS 9500
    * Patriot Signature 2x2GB DDR2 667
    * Memory speed 624MHz
    * Memory timings 5-5-5-15
    * MSI K9A2 Platinum


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 29, 2008)

alya said:


> CPU : AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Windsor
> 
> Core Speed : 2500MHZ
> 
> ...





Have you tried taking the FSB up to 250. I've got mine to 2.8Ghz. But the motherboard wouldn't run cold boot. Damn sapphire boards. ha ha

Right now i've got 214x11. Bios won't hit 215mhz or higher. lol but i ran 2.6Ghz stable for along time, till i upgraded.


Wait 240x10 is only 2.4Ghz!!!


----------



## alya (Mar 30, 2008)

tried it before..but not stable..maybe i will try again once my new solid 550 watt power supply reach my door...


----------



## Vilden (Apr 8, 2008)

i Got 4gig of pc6400 and they're running at 400mhz Aren't they supposed to run at 800?
THey're in dual channel mode and DDR2 Sorry this might sound like a newbie question but i don't think t'ehyre suppose to run at 400

the 6000+ stuck is 3.0 , i overcloaked it to 3,225 by increasing the bus speed to 215mhz and still core multiplier

IS THERE ANYWAY TO RUN MY DDR2 to 800mhz? I have a 700 OCZ powersupply and my cpu is on water cooling

Processor(s)	 
Number of processors	1

Number of cores	2 per processor

Number of threads	2 per processor

Name	AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
Code Name	Windsor

Specification	AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+

Package	Socket AM2 (940)

Family/Model/Stepping	F.3.3

Extended Family/Model	F.43

Brand ID	4

Core Stepping	JH-F3

Technology	90 nm

Core Speed	3225.0 MHz

Multiplier x Bus speed	15.0 x 215.0 MHz

HT Link speed	1075.0 MHz

Stock frequency	3000 MHz

Instruction sets	MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, x86-64

L1 Data cache (per processor)	2 x 64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size

L1 Instruction cache (per processor)	2 x 64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size

L2 cache (per processor)	2 x 1024 KBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size

Chipset & Memory	 

Northbridge	NVIDIA SPP190 (C51XE) rev. A2

Southbridge	NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI rev. A2

Graphic Interface	PCI-Express

PCI-E Link Width	x16

PCI-E Max Link Width	x16

Memory Type	DDR2

Memory Size	4096 MBytes

Memory Frequency	403.1 MHz (CPU/8)

CAS# Latency (tCL)	5.0 clocks

RAS# to CAS# (tRCD)	5 clocks

RAS# Precharge (tRP)	5 clocks

Cycle Time (tRAS)	18 clocks

Bank Cycle Time (tRC)	24 clocks

Command Rate (CR)	2T

System	 

System Manufacturer	System manufacturer

System Name	System Product Name

System S/N	System Serial Number

Mainboard Vendor	ASUSTeK Computer INC.

Mainboard Model	M2N32-SLI DELUXE

BIOS Vendor	Phoenix Technologies, LTD

BIOS Version	ASUS M2N32-SLI DELUXE ACPI BIOS Revision 1802

BIOS Date	01/31/2008

Memory SPD	 

Module 1	DDR2, PC2-6400 (400 MHz), 1024 MBytes, Kingston

Module 2	DDR2, PC2-6400 (400 MHz), 1024 MBytes, Kingston

Module 3	DDR2, PC2-6400 (400 MHz), 1024 MBytes, Kingston

Module 4	DDR2, PC2-6400 (400 MHz), 1024 MBytes, Kingston

Software	 

Windows Version	Microsoft Windows XP x64 Professional Service Pack 2 (Build 3790)

DirectX Version	9.0c


----------



## pagalms (Apr 8, 2008)

400MHz real speed and 800MHz effective speed


----------



## Vilden (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey sir, you made me instantly happy. So my memory is currently working at his max?
Sorry io'm new to overcloaking.


----------



## pagalms (Apr 8, 2008)

Not really @ max (you can OC it), but everything is fine.


----------



## Snipe343 (Apr 8, 2008)

* X2 4000+ Brisbane
    * 3017MHZ(ive had it to 3.2 but the votages to get it there were to insane for me)
    * HT 4X
    * Multiplier 10
    * FSB 301
    * CPU Voltage 1.325 XD
    * stock
    * Ballistix 1000mhz?
    * Memory speed 500MHZ
    * Memory timings 5-5-5-15
    * Gigabyte something(see specs)


----------



## Vilden (Apr 8, 2008)

do i need to overcloak my cou more cause it is cpufrquency / 8 for memory speed?

IS there any guide on the forum on what HT means and how can i make my ram runs faster

Can anyone tell me few changes that i can make to make it run faster? See my post earlier


----------



## naokiakira (Apr 8, 2008)

* X2 5000+ Brisbane
    * 2910 MHz
    * HTT 5X
    * Multiplier 13
    * FSB 223.9
    * CPU Voltage 1.375
    * Mobo: Acer EM61SM
    * Samsung PC2-5300 
    * Memory speed 447MHZ
    * Memory timings 5-5-5-10
    * Stock HSF


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 22, 2008)

* X2 5000+ Brisbane BE
* 3210MHz
* HTT 5X
* Multiplier 15x
* FSB 214
* CPU Voltage 1.478
* Zalman CPNS 9500
* Patriot Signature 2x2GB DDR2 667
* Memory speed 713MHz
* Memory timings 5-5-5-15
* MSI K9A2 Platinum


----------



## MicuAndrei (May 25, 2008)

*Athlon64 X2 4200+ at 3.09GHz*

AMD Athlon64 X2 4200+ AM2 Brisbane work fine at 3.09GHz. It's hard to set this value. 
System is:

ASUS M2N-SLI motherboard
AMD Athlon64 X2 4200+ AM2 Brisbane processor
2 x 512MB A-Data Vitesta 800+ Extreme
Gainward 8600GT GS GLH

The value's can be read in picture.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 26, 2008)

*Phenom X3 8650 @ 3.01GHZ*

*********30.5% OVERCLOCK***********

AMD Phenom X3 8650
Windows Vista Ultimate Edition SP1 (Build 6001)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 3 Cores - 3 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Phenom 8650 Triple-Core Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+) 3DNow!(+) SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSE4A x86-64
CPUID : F.2.3 / Extended : 10.2
CPU Cache : L1 : 3 x 64 / 3 x 64 KB - L2 : 3 x 512 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 2048 KB
Core : Toliman (65 nm) / Stepping : DR-B3
Freq : 3001.57 MHz (261.01 * 11.5)
MB Brand : Unknown
MB Model : RS780-SB700
NB : AMD 780G rev 00
SB : ATI SB700 rev 00
GPU1 Type : ATI Radeon HD 3800 Series
GPU1 Clocks : Core 915 MHz / RAM 2602 MHz
GPU2 Type : ATI Radeon HD 3800 Series
DirectX Version : 10.0
RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 522 MHz (1:2) @ 5-5-5-15
Slot 1 : 1024MB (PC2-6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : G.Skill
Slot 2 : 1024MB (PC2-6400)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : G.Skill
Slot 3 : 1024MB (PC2-6400)
Slot 3 Manufacturer : G.Skill
Slot 4 : 1024MB (PC2-6400)
Slot 4 Manufacturer : G.Skill
cpuz
Core Voltage 1.52V
She is a pig at this speed. Needs lotta volts and produces alot more heat. FreezerPro 7 has it under control.

I may have pushed this M-ATX 780G board too far. She crapped out on me yesterday. Still within 30 days with Newegg, so RMA it is. I have already ordered the Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DSH3 to replace it. We will have to see how this one does. Same Chipset, but full ATX this time around


----------



## pbmaster (May 26, 2008)

* HTT Speed-1100 MHz
* Multiplier-12x
* Memory type and speed-Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800
* FSB-275 MHz
* CPU Voltage-1.45 volts
* Motherboard Type/Brand-Asus M2N SLi-Deluxe
* CPU Type-AMD Athlon X2 6000+
* Memory timings-4-4-4-12
* Cooling-Zalman CNPS 9500 AM2


----------



## iamajunky (May 26, 2008)

I got a 5000+ be at 3.225 with fsb 248x13 1.4v 100% stable 2hrs orthos with temps 8-12c idle 20-25c 100% load(on air). That's on a m2n 32 sli deluxe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 26, 2008)

AMD Athlon 5000+ BE Brisbane
3ghz(14*214)@1.35v
HTT 1071 
mem 4-4-4-12-20-2T 428mhz@2.15v
Gigabyte MP-61S3 socket AM2 Nforce 430/Gefroce 6150
cooling xigmatek HDT 1283 with MX-2 Idle 19c load 35c 
not my max overclock that is stable just my 24/7 too lazy to find max OC 
If there is anything that the SS doesn't answer and i didn't just ask me 
BTW orthos is just in this to show load temp. I have tested it overnight before and didn't have a problem.


----------



## Andy_007 (May 26, 2008)

AMD X2 4200+ 10X320=3200MHZ

3x (960mhz) HTT
10x 
G.SKILL F2-6400PHU2-2GBNR@800mhz
320mhz FSB 
1.35V bios, idle voltage of 1.37V and load voltage of 1.44V 
Gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4
AMD X2 4200+ G2 Brisbane
5-5-5-15
AC Freezer Pro 64


----------



## Widjaja (May 26, 2008)

Current OC, haven't found the max yet although I have a feeling this is it as most the other X2 4800+ Toledos I have seen don't go beyond this stable 24/7.

* X2 4800+ Toledo
* 2712MHz
* HTT 4X
* Multiplier 12x
* FSB 226
* CPU Voltage 1.416
* Tuniq Tower 120 LFB
* Patriot LLK DDR 400
* Memory speed 452MHz
* Memory timings 2.5-3-2-5 2T
* ASUS A8N SLi Deluxe


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 6, 2008)

got a new cpu form dark2099 its his old x2 5000+ BE

Core Temps core #0: 34c, core #1: 30c

* x2 5000+ Black Edition
* 3218 mhz
* HTT ??X
* HT Link 880 mhz
* Multiplier 14.5x
* FSB 221.9 mhz
* CPU Voltage 1.55v
* Artic Cooling Freezer pro 64 with MX-2 paste
* Winchip DDR2 800mhz
* Memory speed 860mhz
* Memory timings 5.5.5.15
* MSI K9A platinum Crossfire

Should be able to get more out of it it wouldnt boot at 3.3ghz but might with tweaking
The board has linked memory and FSB, and the memory all id go high as is 900mhz because thats what it used to be with my old cpu


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone have a Socket 939 4800+ X2 for sale, or a Opteron 180 they're willing to part with?

^^


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> Opteron 170 @ 3ghz 1.39v
> 1200 HTT
> 300 FSB
> 2x1gb Corsair DDR400 @ 525mhz 2.75v CL3 3-3-8 1T



Rocker, can you talk to me about your settings when you get a min?

Opteron 170 (Denmark)  
Stock 2.0Ghz
2753 Mhz @1.344v
FSB 275.3
HT 826.0
2x1gb Mushkin DDR400 183.5Mhz 
Timing at 2-2-2-5 2T

Mainly, I'm wondering about the Ram... I hit a hiccup at 2800, and haven't pushed her harder, and not sure I want to...so, I was wondering about tweaking a little more out of it by doing some ram clocking...Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Sep 28, 2008)

I got my AMD 5000+ BE 2.6GHZ OC to 3.3GHZ /X16.6/1.45v/4-4-4-12/


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 28, 2008)

HELLSPAWNPR said:


> I got my AMD 5000+ BE 2.6GHZ OC to 3.3GHZ /X16.6/1.45v/4-4-4-12/



nice i didn't get as good of a chip as you but i could get my 5kBE to 3.4ghz @1.57v but that was on a cheap budget board right before it bit the dust


----------



## bboy-mass (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok guys, I had until yesterday a 9850BE running at 2.9G on my Asus M3n-HT Deluxe. I was dubious about shelling out another £130 pounds for a 9950BE, but I'm so glad I did.

FSB = 200
Multi = 15.5
Vcore = 1.375
NB = 1.375

Dram = 1066/5/5/5/15/2T/ganged

I have it running stable at 3.1G and its cool and the gang guys. I recon I could get this baby to 3.3G with a better cooler (maybe a Tuniq Tower) as I have the Zalman 9700 at the moment and its loud on full blow.

Best AMD quad in my book.

R.
Nigel


----------



## JC316 (Sep 29, 2008)

Dear god this is an old thread. I can't believe that it grew the way it did without me updating it. I will go through and see if I can get everything going.


----------



## chuck216 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's my Athlon 64 X2 5600+ Brisbane overclocked: 

CPU Multi is down to 12 from 14.5
FSB is up to 267 from 200
HT Link Multi is lowered to 4

I'm using PC2-5300 memory but this setup has it running at 400 mhz stable.

Oh and all on air with the cheap stock Aluminum HSF. 

How's it doing?


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Oct 6, 2008)

Im stuck at 3.3GHZ 16.5X 1.45V/4-4-4-12 2.0v | at 3.4GHz it freezes up. any tips to to reach 3.4ghz would be appreciated


----------



## Andy_007 (Oct 6, 2008)

Try increasing the HTT instead of increasing the multi, most people get a bit futher that way.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2008)

try 12x284


----------



## Andy_007 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeap try 12x284 as cdawall said, Setting your ram to 533 will give a speed of 755mhz, and at 667 will give a speed of 852mhz. Also more voltage may be needed for CPU at 3.4ghz.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 6, 2008)

Andy_007 said:


> Yeap try 12x284 as cdawall said, Setting your ram to 533 will give a speed of 755mhz, and at 667 will give a speed of 852mhz. Also more voltage may be needed for CPU at 3.4ghz.



at 3.4ghz i had to give my 5kBE 1.57v so more voltage maybe needed.i had the mult. set at 16x214 on one try. The other i tried 12x284 the last time i tried 3.4ghz i used 15x226


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2008)

i think mine needed 1.6v to be stable @3.4ghz but i ran 245x14


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks  ,  i will try theses out see if can get there.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 7, 2008)

i got my 5600+ to 3.38 ghz

4.75 vcore
13*265 = 3.38

ddr800
2.1v
4-4-4-12


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 7, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> i got my 5600+ to 3.38 ghz
> 
> 4.75 vcore
> 13*265 = 3.38
> ...



4.75 vcore  I think that is a typeo


----------



## jeanpieterse (Oct 8, 2008)

Processor     : AMD 64 X2 4800+ Brisbane @ 3.0Ghz FSB 240 X 12.5 
                   Vcore 1.33V Temp under Full load = 46-48C (aircooled)
Motherboard : ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe
Memory       : DDR2 800Mhz = 2 X 1Gb Transcend @ 815Mhz
Graphics      : XFX GeForce 8800GS 384MB @ 725/850/1700


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## jeanpieterse (Oct 8, 2008)

Processor     : AMD 64 X2 4800+ Brisbane @ 3.0Ghz FSB 240 X 12.5 Vcore 1.33V Temp at Full load  46-48C 
Motherboard : ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe
Memory       : DDR2 800Mhz = 2 X 1Gb Transcend
Graphics      : XFX GeForce 8800GS 384MB @ 725/850/1700


----------



## Andy_007 (Oct 8, 2008)

jeanpieterse said:


> Processor     : AMD 64 X2 4800+ Brisbane @ 3.0Ghz FSB 240 X 12.5
> Vcore 1.33V Temp under Full load = 46-48C (aircooled)
> Motherboard : ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe
> Memory       : DDR2 800Mhz = 2 X 1Gb Transcend @ 815Mhz
> Graphics      : XFX GeForce 8800GS 384MB @ 725/850/1700



Is that a G1 or G2 brisbane?, If its G2 you should be able to push it futher than that


----------



## jeanpieterse (Oct 8, 2008)

Andy_007 said:


> Is that a G1 or G2 brisbane?, If its G2 you should be able to push it futher than that



Hi, 

Yes its the G2.. It can go futher, but i have got shit Ram... 
What do u think is safe Temp under full load??  Coz mid day when room temp is at max
i'm gettin 55C full load temp..


----------



## Andy_007 (Oct 8, 2008)

jeanpieterse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes its the G2.. It can go futher, but i have got shit Ram...
> What do u think is safe Temp under full load??  Coz mid day when room temp is at max
> i'm gettin 55C full load temp..



3.2ghz should be possible at least, AMD say max temp of around mid 60's but i wouldnt run it at anything over 60, What cooling do you have ?


----------



## jeanpieterse (Oct 8, 2008)

Andy_007 said:


> 3.2ghz should be possible at least, AMD say max temp of around mid 60's but i wouldnt run it at anything over 60, What cooling do you have ?



Yes, I agree 60 gets a bit high..
Uhh... I've Got the Zalman... Shit can't remember now the exact model..
But my cooling system is quite good.. It would'nt be a prob on 3.2Ghz. I'm sure


----------



## Andy_007 (Oct 8, 2008)

jeanpieterse said:


> Yes, I agree 60 gets a bit high..
> Uhh... I've Got the Zalman... Shit can't remember now the exact model..
> But my cooling system is quite good.. It would'nt be a prob on 3.2Ghz. I'm sure



Ive got a Freezer with 2x120cm silent fans which keep my 4200+ at 42/50 degrees@3.2ghz@1.46V max load.If your cooling is good it could just be the temp sensors are screwy cause they have never been the best with the brisbanes.Yeah 3.2 should be a walk in the park but exepct it to stop clocking at a certain point above 3.2ghz mine stops at 3.26 and will not run any faster no matter what voltage, ive even tryed 1.6V.


----------



## jeanpieterse (Oct 8, 2008)

Andy_007 said:


> Ive got a Freezer with 2x120cm silent fans which keep my 4200+ at 42/50 degrees@3.2ghz@1.46V max load.If your cooling is good it could just be the temp sensors are screwy cause they have never been the best with the brisbanes.Yeah 3.2 should be a walk in the park but exepct it to stop clocking at a certain point above 3.2ghz mine stops at 3.26 and will not run any faster no matter what voltage, ive even tryed 1.6V.



Wow! Thats pretty good for a 4200+!
I'm gonna try it @ 3.2.. I don't want to go more.. Yeah I've heard about the Temp probs on the brisbanes. What memory do u have in that system?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 8, 2008)

wow , very nice overclock everyone wait for me


----------



## Andy_007 (Oct 8, 2008)

jeanpieterse said:


> Wow! Thats pretty good for a 4200+!
> I'm gonna try it @ 3.2.. I don't want to go more.. Yeah I've heard about the Temp probs on the brisbanes. What memory do u have in that system?



Thanks, i like buying the cheapest stuff and clocking the crap out of it. 3.2 is a nice place to be since it will run your ram at stock speed (800), for you if your running 12 multi set bios at 667 will give a speed of 800mhz. I am currently running G.SKILL 4GB kit DDR2-1000 (F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ) which is great ram, its running at 1066mhz with CPU@3.2ghz, i was running at 1090mhz with CPU@3.26 but since updating BIOS i couldnt get it 100% stable anymore.


----------



## jeanpieterse (Oct 8, 2008)

Andy_007 said:


> Thanks, i like buying the cheapest stuff and clocking the crap out of it. 3.2 is a nice place to be since it will run your ram at stock speed (800), for you if your running 12 multi set bios at 667 will give a speed of 800mhz. I am currently running G.SKILL 4GB kit DDR2-1000 (F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ) which is great ram, its running at 1066mhz with CPU@3.2ghz, i was running at 1090mhz with CPU@3.26 but since updating BIOS i couldnt get it 100% stable anymore.



LOL! Hey thats not a bad idea! How did u work that out? Ja your ram is about what i need!! its great!! What mobo u running on?


----------



## Andy_007 (Oct 8, 2008)

jeanpieterse said:


> LOL! Hey thats not a bad idea! How did u work that out? Ja your ram is about what i need!! its great!! What mobo u running on?



Okay this is going to take a bit of explaining, well actually read this (http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25339) just ask if you dont understand it. Its great ram, im so glad i brought it, i was running crap ram b4 that would only overclock to 880mhz. Im runing a pretty old Gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4, its a good motherboard abit temperamental sometimes but it overclocks well.


----------



## jeanpieterse (Oct 8, 2008)

Andy_007 said:


> Okay this is going to take a bit of explaining, well actually read this (http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25339) just ask if you dont understand it. Its great ram, im so glad i brought it, i was running crap ram b4 that would only overclock to 880mhz. Im runing a pretty old Gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4, its a good motherboard abit temperamental sometimes but it overclocks well.



Wow! Andy,

Thanks for some good info!!! I've learned something there!! 
But tell me... so then if i understand correctly, it means that my ram is running on..

240 * 12.5 = 3000Mhz so 12.5/2 = 6 so 3000/6 = 500 so my ram is running on 1000Mhz..?
can that be?

Ohh! i have to multiply with 1.5!! okay so its 500*1.5 = 750! Ja thats correct!!!!

Thanks Andy!!!


----------



## Andy_007 (Oct 8, 2008)

jeanpieterse said:


> Wow! Andy,
> 
> Thanks for some good info!!! I've learned something there!!
> But tell me... so then if i understand correctly, it means that my ram is running on..
> ...



Your most welcome . Yeap that looks to be the right maths, If you have 800 ram speed set in the bios it would run at 1000mhz, but use CPUZ to check use the memory tab up the top. Since 12.5/2 is 6.25 it might be running at 3000/7 but it shouldnt.


----------



## jeanpieterse (Oct 8, 2008)

Andy_007 said:


> Your most welcome . Yeap that looks to be the right maths, If you have 800 ram speed set in the bios it would run at 1000mhz, but use CPUZ to check use the memory tab up the top. Since 12.5/2 is 6.25 it might be running at 3000/7 but it shouldnt.



Yes,I have to multiply with 1.5!! okay so its 500*1.5 = 750! Ja thats correct!!!!

Thanks Andy!!!


----------



## Andy_007 (Oct 8, 2008)

I dont think you quite get how to work it out, dont worry it took me hours to figure it out. 

If 800 is set Bios divide multi by 2, for 667 divide by 1.5 for 533 divide by 1.33 for 400 divide by 1, then round the answer. Then divide CPU speed by the answer you just got. 
So For example if your running 3ghz @12.5x

800=12.5/2    =6.25   3000/6=500
667=12.5/1.5 =8.33    3000/8=375
533=12.5/1.33=9.4     3000/9=333
400=12.5/1    =13      3000/13=230


----------



## jeanpieterse (Oct 8, 2008)

Andy_007 said:


> I dont think you quite get how to work it out, dont worry it took me hours to figure it out.
> 
> If 800 is set Bios divide multi by 2, for 667 divide by 1.5 for 533 divide by 1.33 for 400 divide by 1, then round the answer. Then divide CPU speed by the answer you just got.
> So For example if your running 3ghz @12.5x
> ...



Yes, but then I'm right?? Coz i said 750.. 375*2=750.. What u think?
Hey Andy, I cant get anything more than 3.1Ghz out of this cpu..
I'm on 1.41V stable Max Temp was 59 on full load.. Anything more than 3.1Ghz
then no post..

What do u think?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 8, 2008)

Andy_007 said:


> I dont think you quite get how to work it out, dont worry it took me hours to figure it out.
> 
> If 800 is set Bios divide multi by 2, for 667 divide by 1.5 for 533 divide by 1.33 for 400 divide by 1, then round the answer. Then divide CPU speed by the answer you just got.
> So For example if your running 3ghz @12.5x
> ...



AMD only uses exact dividers for ram so 

DDR800=2500mhz/7x=714mhz
DDR667=2500mhz/8x=625mhz
DDR533=2500mhz/10x=500mhz
DDR400=2500mhz/13x=384mhz


----------



## Andy_007 (Oct 8, 2008)

jeanpieterse said:


> Yes, but then I'm right?? Coz i said 750.. 375*2=750.. What u think?
> Hey Andy, I cant get anything more than 3.1Ghz out of this cpu..
> I'm on 1.41V stable Max Temp was 59 on full load.. Anything more than 3.1Ghz
> then no post..
> ...



Yes you times the result by 2 to get the actual ram speed, but i thought you we getting a bit confused a few posts back. I would say it needs more voltage but those temps are a bit high, just try with extra voltage to get it to boot but i dont think i would like seeing it running at over 60 full load. Did you find out the model of your heatsink, it would be a great help to see if its just the sensors out of wack.


----------



## Andy_007 (Oct 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> AMD only uses exact dividers for ram so
> 
> DDR800=2500mhz/7x=714mhz
> DDR667=2500mhz/8x=625mhz
> ...



I did know that use exact dividers but i forgot about always rounding it up, thanks for that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2009)

I just did my virgin OC on my new system. 100mhz and see how she runs.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 17, 2009)

Finally! I got the thread revamped and up to date! I deserve a thanks for that.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

*brisbane OC*






_model_: Athlon X2 5000+ BE
_HTT_: 218mhz (200 stock)
_HT multi_: @4x (5x stock)
_cpu multi_: @16x (13x stock)
_volts_: @1.7v
_mobo_: MSI K9A2 platinum rev1 BIOS 1B3
_ram_: 2*1GB Patriot extreme CL5 @872 4-4-4-18 2.1v <---D9's 
_socket_: AM2


*Orleans overclocking*






_model_: Athlon 64 3500+
_HTT_: 270mhz (200 stock)
_HT multi_: @4x (5x stock)
_cpu multi_: @10x (11x stock)
_volts_: @1.7v
_mobo_: Asus Crosshair II formula bios 1201
_ram_: 2*2GB Crucial reds @1080 5-5-5-14 @2v
_socket_: AM2


*Agena OC*






_model_: Phenom 9500
_HTT_: 258mhz (200 stock)
_HT multi_: @9x (9x stock)
_NB multi_: @11x (11x stock)
_cpu multi_: @11x (11x stock)
_volts_: @1.4v
_mobo_: MSI K9A2 platinum rev1 BIOS 1B3
_ram_: 2*1GB XMS2 800/2*1GB patriot extreme @860 4-4-4-12 2.3v
_socket_: AM2+


*Kuma OC*






_model_: Phenom X2 7750BE
_HTT_: 223mhz (200 stock)
_HT multi_: @9x (9x stock)
_NB multi_: @12x (11x stock)
_cpu multi_: @16x (13.5x stock)
_volts_: @1.55v
_mobo_: Asus Crosshair II formula BIOS 1201
_ram_: 2*2GB Crucial reds @892 4-4-4-12 @2v
_socket_: AM2+


*Clawhammer OC*






_model_: Athlon 64 3400+
_HTT_: 215mhz (200 stock)
_HT multi_: @4x (4x stock)
_cpu multi_: @11x (11x stock)
_volts_: @1.5v
_mobo_: Machspeed K8M8MS rev2
_ram_: Ultra DDR400 CL3 @430 3-3-3-6 2.75v
_socket_: 754


----------



## JC316 (Jan 17, 2009)

Updated with Average speeds for all categories. Windsor is leading the pack with 3.19, aside from Kuma, but I only have one sample. If you have any suggestions, please post them as well as scores.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Updated with Average speeds for all categories. Windsor is leading the pack with 3.19, aside from Kuma, but I only have one sample. If you have any suggestions, please post them as well as scores.



looks good so far. i will toss a manila clock up shortly


----------



## JC316 (Jan 17, 2009)

I am planning on putting voltage and HT speeds in the tables as well. Since it's a lenghty project, I want to know if yall would like to see it happen. It would look like this:



*Brisbane*
|Clock Speed|Voltage|HT
Post 2|3.1GHZ|1.575V|3X


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

maybe just cpu type/clockspeed/volts

HT link IMO isn't as big a deal


so

5000+ BE/3580mhz/1.678v


----------



## JC316 (Jan 17, 2009)

cdawall said:


> maybe just cpu type/clockspeed/volts
> 
> HT link IMO isn't as big a deal
> 
> ...



Well, the HT link isn't all that hard to add and it would complete the OC settings out. Or do you think that I am just wasting my time since I have all the post numbers clickable from the front page?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Well, the HT link isn't all that hard to add and it would complete the OC settings out. Or do you think that I am just wasting my time since I have all the post numbers clickable from the front page?



might be a bit of a waste since you were nice enough to make it clickable


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

*manila OC*






_model_: Sempron 64 3000+
_HTT_: 315mhz (200 stock)
_HT multi_: @4x (5x stock)
_cpu multi_: @8x (8x stock)
_volts_: @1.525v
_mobo_: Asus Crosshair II formula BIOS 1201
_ram_: 2*2GB Crucial reds @800 5-5-5-15 @2v
_socket_: AM2


----------



## JC316 (Jan 17, 2009)

Updated and I have the Brisbanes listed with the volts on the front page. HT didn't look right and most people didn't post it. Do you like it with the volts, or without? With my index, it's actually pretty easy to set the volts.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Updated and I have the Brisbanes listed with the volts on the front page. HT didn't look right and most people didn't post it. Do you like it with the volts, or without? With my index, it's actually pretty easy to set the volts.



looks very good with volts maybe red out insane voltages yellow pushing it voltages and green safe voltages?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 17, 2009)

cdawall said:


> looks very good with volts maybe red out insane voltages yellow pushing it voltages and green safe voltages?



I will look into that possibility a little later on tonight. Right now, I have a timing belt to install lol. If you think of anything else to add, just PM me, or post a visitor message and I will look at it. Also, you Phenom II boys, start posting some clocks in here!!!


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 17, 2009)

Athlon 64 X2 3800+ Toledo JH-E6  24/7 stable.
Clockspeed-  2,750Mhz
VCore Voltage- 1.35V
NBVoltage- 1.25V
DRAM Voltage- 2.5V
FSB- 275x10
HT Link- 825Mhz




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=477401


----------



## department76 (Jan 17, 2009)

* X2 6400+ BE Windsor
* 3411MHZ
* HT Link 1065mhz
* Multiplier 16
* FSB 213
* CPU Voltage 1.47
* Zalman cnps9700 NT
--idle: 30C 
--load: 40C
* Patriot Viper DDR2-1066 2.1v
* MSI K9A2 Platinum 790FX

i'm going to try a different overclock soon, aiming for same voltage but higher bus.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's mine the settings are in cpu-z screen but i'll list them as i have them set

amd x2 5000 black edition

speed: 3.480Ghz
htt    : 290
multi  : 12
htt    : 4x
mem  : 1160 5,5,5,12,2t 2.3v
htt link: 1160
cpu volt: 1.515(1.532 in cpuz)
chipset v: auto


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 19, 2009)

cdawall said:


> *manila OC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you get any higher?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can you get any higher?



nope and its off today so


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 19, 2009)

cdawall said:


> nope and its off today so



i wanted that chip


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i wanted that chip



lol if it makes you feel any better i'm getting a brisbane BE2300


----------



## JC316 (Jan 20, 2009)

Updated. This is the final format revision, I hope you enjoy. Keep posting!


----------



## pagalms (Jan 24, 2009)

*Athlon 4400+ Brisbane*







CPU Speed: 3392,67MHz
HTT Speed: 1475MHz (1000MHz stock)
Multiplier: 11,5
Memory type and speed: 2x1GB Crucual Ballistix PC6400 & 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC5300. Both kits @ 484,7 (969,4) 5-5-5-15 @ 2,2V D9GMH
FSB: 295Mhz (Stock: 200Mhz)
CPU Voltage: 1,58V (1,34 Stock)
Motherboard Type/Brand: Asus M2N32-SLI Premium
CPU Type: AM2
Memory timings: 5-5-5-15
Cooling: Water
OS: Stock Win7 beta

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491681


----------



## pagalms (Jan 25, 2009)

Got another cpu today

*Sempron 2800+ Manila*






CPU Speed: 3063,4MHz
HTT Speed: 675MHz
Multiplier: 8
Memory type and speed: 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400 382,9Mhz 5-5-5-15 @ 2,2V D9GMH
FSB: 382Mhz (Stock: 200Mhz)
CPU Voltage: 1,6V
Motherboard Type/Brand: Asus M2N32-SLI Premium
CPU Type: AM2
Memory timings: 5-5-5-15
Cooling: Water
OS: Tweaked XP

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=492103


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 27, 2009)

HTT Speed: 866.2 Mhz
Multiplier: 15x 
Memory type and speed: PC2 5300 generic samsung 1.8v@ 270.7 
FSB: 216.5 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.36v 
Motherboard Type/Brand: ECS MCP61PM-AM 
CPU Type: AMD64 x2 6000+ @3248.2 Mhz 
Memory timings: 4-4-4-12-17 
Cooling: stock cooler air

 

Cant get much out of this board I need a better one. Does anyone want to give me a different board for free to help me out. I would get one but lost my job due to lay-offs and been looking for about 2 months and nothing.


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 27, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> is there anyway i can push this farther, i was hopping for a lil more than 300mhz oc
> but im using air cooling so im afraid this might be the limit?
> any ideas?



hey what was your htt setting at


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 27, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> HTT Speed: 866.2 Mhz
> Multiplier: 15x
> Memory type and speed: PC2 5300 generic samsung 1.8v@ 270.7
> FSB: 216.5 Mhz
> ...





jbunch07 said:


> is there anyway i can push this farther, i was hopping for a lil more than 300mhz oc
> but im using air cooling so im afraid this might be the limit?
> any ideas?



this is mine ive been looking for another person with a 6000+ to help me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2009)

I would say those 6k chips are about maxed out. 3.4ghz-3.5ghz is about the most you can get from them


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I would say those 6k chips are about maxed out. 3.4ghz-3.5ghz is about the most you can get from them



yeah but mine is still under the standard overclock @ 3.248 Mhz is my board holding me back or am i doing something wrong or both?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> yeah but mine is still under the standard overclock @ 3.248 Mhz is my board holding me back or am i doing something wrong or both?



i would have to say it is your board. ECS are vary BAD clockers. Can you up the CPU voltage any?


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i would have to say it is your board. ECS are vary BAD clockers. Can you up the CPU voltage any?



no i have no options to change it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> no i have no options to change it



well you could try a pin mod 
http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?ht...workshop/am2pinmod/amd_socket_am2_pinmod.html


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> well you could try a pin mod
> http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?ht...workshop/am2pinmod/amd_socket_am2_pinmod.html



im not doing that. Please if anyone with a board for my cpu is out there whats to give it up for free to me help me out.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2009)

JC316 said:


> AMD Athlon X2 3600+ Brisbane​
> 
> 
> X2 3600+ Brisbane
> ...




Damn JC, your breakin my heart, you know I had a 4000+ S939 over 2 years ago that did almost 3.3gig.....didnt we have an AMD overclockers club back then?  maybe I could find the old screenies in there.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn JC, your breakin my heart, you know I had a 4000+ S939 over 2 years ago that did almost 3.3gig.....didnt we have an AMD overclockers club back then?  maybe I could find the old screenies in there.



Updated. Yes, we had an AMD Overclockers club then, but I am not sure it survived for so long. If you can just remember the volts used, I can add it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2009)

AMD Brisabine 4850e 2.5ghz stock 
overclock 3.4ghz 
voltage 1.55v 
HTT 1089
bus 272
mult.12.5x
mem OCZ DDR2 1066 cl5-5-5-15-2T @DDR2 680 cl4-4-4-12-2T@2v 
mobo: Gigabyte GA-m61p-S3
temps idle 38c load 52c


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2009)

heheh, found the old club thread from 2006, this is all I could find though, at least it shows speed and voltage, damn I forgot how much juice we used to put though them chips 

Anyone into some nostalgia, take a quick peep here................

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=21024


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2009)

@tatty 1.55-1.6v isn't really that much. there are still people that put that kinda power in there chips 2 come to mind right now cdawall and me


----------



## pagalms (Jan 27, 2009)

1,6v is not much 






i can bump it up a bit more, but i can't find my screwdriver. 

Highest vcore i've ever set and cpu survived, is 2,4v on socket A sempron 2500+ with box cooler


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @tatty 1.55-1.6v isn't really that much. there are still people that put that kinda power in there chips 2 come to mind right now cdawall and me



Ahhh but you are forgetting, as far as air coolers went back then, the AC Freezer pro was pretty much "leading edge"   you didnt nearly have the aftermarket cooling choices or quality you have just 2 or 3 years on, today loads of decent air coolers will knock 10 - 15C of the AC Freezer pro.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2009)

pagalms said:


> 1,6v is not much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, them Semperons aint got much to burn anyways, you think there is a chip inside there?  No, it's a minature hamster running on a wheel


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhh but you are forgetting, as far as air coolers went back then, the AC Freezer pro was pretty much "leading edge"   you didnt nearly have the aftermarket cooling choices or quality you have just 2 or 3 years on, today loads of decent air coolers will knock 10 - 15C of the AC Freezer pro.



didn't think about that. your right the V1 and the S1283 that i have now both are better then the AC freezer pro


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, them Semperons aint got much to burn anyways, you think there is a chip inside there?  No, it's a minature hamster running on a wheel



do we need to break into my benchmark history i did 1.8v on my 5000BE 2.2v on my A64 3400+ and 3000+


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> do we need to break into my benchmark history i did 1.8v on my 5000BE 2.2v on my A64 3400+ and 3000+


I think i too did something around 1.8v on my 5kBE on my Xigy 1283


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think i too did something around 1.8v on my 5kBE on my Xigy 1283



i just looked through some old posts and found something around 1.95v for mine lol!


----------



## mon74 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Old School Athlon X2*

Here's my AMD pc:

HTT Speed: 1120
Multiplier: 10
Memory type and speed: DDR400 @ DDR466
FSB: 280
CPU Voltage: 1.42
Motherboard Type/Brand: MSI K8N-Neo4F
CPU Type: Athlon X2 3800+ Toledo
Memory timings: 2.5-3-2-6 1T
Cooling: Zalman 9500 Led







Oldie but goodie


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> do we need to break into my benchmark history i did 1.8v on my 5000BE 2.2v on my A64 3400+ and 3000+



However, I seem to remember i held one or two of the benches/records in the club back then, although clearly not the "how much juice can I run thru my chip" record


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> However, I seem to remember i held one or two of the benches/records in the club back then, although clearly not the "how much juice can I run thru my chip" record



nope i held that pretty securely


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> nope i held that pretty securely



Is that IHS I smell burning?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Is that IHS I smell burning?



no its my finger i tried to touch the HSF while it was on


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 4, 2009)

anyone have good overclocking specs for a AMD 64 X2 4600+ brisbane??


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> anyone have good overclocking specs for a AMD 64 X2 4600+ brisbane??



3-3.2ghz 
try 12x250@1.35v that will give 3ghz 
12x
250
HTT x4(800 in BIOS) 
ram @667 strap(try 5-5-5-12-2T@800 strap will give 1000mhz)

that chip clocks about like my 4850e so i will try to find a CPU-Z or a SS with my settings so you can try them if you would like


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 4, 2009)

9850BE 3.0 Ghz @ 1.264v memory at 1033 @ 2.1v

multi changed to x15, everything else stock including cooler


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 4, 2009)

i got 3060.27mhz with 12X 255mhz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> i got 3060.27mhz with 12X 255mhz



CPU-Z screen shot please(CPU and ram). also don't forget orthos or Prime 95 to stress test it to make sure its stable


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 4, 2009)

ill do it another day i have homeworks to do and exams to prepare. But anyway its only a normal spec so why people would care?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> ill do it another day i have homeworks to do and exams to prepare. But anyway its only a normal spec so why people would care?



I just want to see your ram speed and CPU voltage also timings. Here i will show you mine
24/7





benching


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 4, 2009)

1.3volt cpu just changed the multiplier and the mhz the ram is still the same too not changed. i tried PC wizard and it told that my cpu fan is runnign at 168200 RPM ghahahahaha  guys sorry but tonight i will produce a hurricane


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> 1.3volt cpu just changed the multiplier and the mhz the ram is still the same too not changed. i tried PC wizard and it told that my cpu fan is runnign at 168200 RPM ghahahahaha  guys sorry but tonight i will produce a hurricane



is your ram on the "limit" strap in the BIOS? If not it also went up when you upped the bus speed(or what ever you call it on AMD)

I HIGHLY recommend that you run Orthos overnight


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 4, 2009)

it is on AUTO mode i have a new motherboard so dont really know it but i know it test itself the stability of the overclocking. If its not stable the system hang on starup and you push reset and recall the last working parameters


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> it is on AUTO mode i have a new motherboard so dont really know it but i know it test itself the stability of the overclocking. If its not stable the system hang on starup and you push reset and recall the last working parameters



to test to be sure the system is truly stable you have to run a program like orthos,Prime 95,OCCT for 8hrs or more. If you really want to be sure it's stable you will run it for 24hrs or even more  I let mine go for about 7-8hrs if nothing after that time i run folding at home and game on it. if there is any instability it will show sometime or another when folding 24/7


EDIT: when my board is on AUTO it raises the RAM speed with the bus speed


----------



## pbmaster (Feb 4, 2009)

Current settings, runs like a champ.
HTT Speed: 1100
Multiplier: 12
Memory type and speed: DDR2 800 @ 824 MHz
FSB: 275
CPU Voltage: 1.4375
Motherboard Type/Brand: Asus M2N SLi-Deluxe
CPU Type: Athlon64 X2 6000+
Memory timings: 4-4-4-12
Cooling: Zalman 9500 AM2


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 4, 2009)

ok..but anyway my system is never open more than 5- hours in a row so no need to test


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> ok..but anyway my system is never open more than 5- hours in a row so no need to test



i still recommend it but ok if your sure. do what you do


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 4, 2009)

and i have no time to lose to test it  sorry


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> and i have no time to lose to test it  sorry



it's all good. just don't do anything on it (like a report for school) that you don't want to lose. You run a higher risk of BSOD or a system hang and you won't even know it isn't stable till that happens. If you don't have time to test it then please consider setting it at 3ghz(not much above) @1.32v that is stable on most 65nm X2s with the G2 stepping


----------



## suraswami (Feb 8, 2009)

Here you go my Cool X2 5600 Windsor @ 3.5 Ghz

HTT Speed - 1000
Multiplier - 14
Memory type and speed - Kingston ValueRam DDR2 800 @ DDR2 1000
FSB - 250
CPU Voltage - 1.376
Motherboard Type/Brand - Biostar TF8200A
CPU Type - X2 5600 Windsor
Memory timings - 6-6-6-18-2T
Cooling - Xigmatek S1283 cooler with Raidmax Magma Red fan


----------



## JC316 (Feb 8, 2009)

Updated.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 8, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Here you go my Cool X2 5600 Windsor @ 3.5 Ghz
> 
> HTT Speed - 1000
> Multiplier - 14
> ...


 hell of a chip you have there! willing to sell/trade?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 8, 2009)

Right A bit late - but I never realised there was a topic like this So.....

* HTT Speed - 939.2Mhz

* Multiplier - x8.5

* Memory type and speed - 2x 1Gb Corsair PC3200 XL Pro 2x 1Gb OCZ Platinum Edition Rev.2 {ALL} @ 241.9Mhz

* FSB - 313.08Mhz

* CPU Voltage - 1.39-1.45v

* Motherboard Type/Brand - Asus A8n32 Deluxe

* CPU Type - skt.939 AMD A64 X2 3800+ Manchester 2Ghz @ 2661Mhz

* Memory timings - 3-3-3-8

* Cooling - Thermaltake Big Typhoon


I believe the Crown for the 'Manchester Speed King' goes to me







my CPU validation link is just above my sig - Im pretty proud of this O/C


----------



## JC316 (Feb 9, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Right A bit late - but I never realised there was a topic like this So.....



It's fine, I update pretty regularly. I added you in and yes, you are the manchester speed king.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2009)

CPU Speed: 3500MHz
Multiplier: 12.5 
speed:500@ 5-5-5-11@2.2v
FSB: 280mhz 
CPU Voltage: 1.61v
Motherboard Biostar TA790GX A2+
CPU Type: AM2
Memory timings: 5-5-5-11
Cooling:Xigmatek HDTs1283

CPU-Z
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507197


----------



## crunchie (Feb 14, 2009)

Did this a few months ago when it was a little cooler.


HTT = 3x = 1050MHz
Multiplier = 9
Memory type and speed = OCZ PC4000
FSB = 350
CPU Voltage = 1.472
Motherboard Type/Brand = DFI LP UT nF4 Ultra-D
CPU Type = Opteron 165
Memory timings = 3-3-3-6 1T
Cooling = Water


----------



## Darknova (Feb 14, 2009)

Current OC (3Ghz):

HTT = 230Mhz
Multi = 13
Voltage = 1.376v

I've also had it running at 3.25Ghz:

HTT = 250Mhz
Multi = 13
Voltages = 1.4v


----------



## FilipM (Feb 14, 2009)

3.25V, dude, lol, correct that. Nice OC though


----------



## Darknova (Feb 14, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> 3.25V, dude, lol, correct that. Nice OC though



Nice catch. Updated


----------



## JC316 (Feb 15, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Current OC (3Ghz):
> 
> HTT = 230Mhz
> Multi = 13
> ...



What chip is that? Your tollman?


----------



## Darknova (Feb 15, 2009)

JC316 said:


> What chip is that? Your tollman?



Yup


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2009)

average clock speed for the Brisbane is 3168mhz just wanted to point that out. Will get the rest for you shortly

EDIT Brisbane average clock 3168mhz average volt 1.46


----------



## JC316 (Feb 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> average clock speed for the Brisbane is 3168mhz just wanted to point that out. Will get the rest for you shortly
> 
> EDIT Brisbane average clock 3168mhz average volt 1.46



Thanks. I will average everything out once a month. Just too much trouble to average every time someone posts.


----------



## pagalms (Feb 16, 2009)

Crappy peace of chip. Can't get past 3,2GHz whatever i do on two different boards.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 16, 2009)

That's average for Phenom I's though. You won't see many chips reaching the 3.4-3.6Ghz range. That's a good overclock for a Phenom I.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 16, 2009)

Brisbane Baby!!


----------



## tong (Feb 18, 2009)

First run:

HTT: 1040
Multi: 13x
Gskill DDR2: 1066
FSB: 260
CPU voltage: Stock
MB: Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H
CPU Type: AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ AM2 Brisbane
Memory Timings: 5-5-5-15
Cooling: Water


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 18, 2009)

crunchie said:


> Did this a few months ago when it was a little cooler.
> 
> 
> HTT = 3x = 1050MHz
> ...



Dude...impressive numbers. My Denmark Opty topped out at 2700 or so stable. 'Course, you're running water, and I'm on air, but still. 

I'm curious. My temps were still running very cool, but I went unstable, locking, restart, etc. What's the likely culprit for something like that if it's not obviously overheating?


----------



## Darknova (Feb 18, 2009)

JC316! You need to update the Toliman chart. I have the highest overclock


----------



## un-nefer (Mar 22, 2009)

Nothing truely special, but it seems @2630Mhz is the stable limit of the F2 Windsor 90nm 4200+ 

On air, I can achieve the same speed, but temps awere too high and at anything above 50c stability suffered, so I had to switch to a cheap water cooling kit to keep temps below 50c.

Maybe with a little more tweaking I'll be able to pass 2700 Mhz, but I've alread had to increase core voltage to 1.550v (bios max) and add 0.1v to all HTT to keep it stable as it is, so all that is left is to increase HTT voltages to +0.4 but with no more cpu core voltage I don't think anything higher and stable is possible.

After all the effort of getting the 2630Mhz stable, I just don't think the old F2 90nm Windsor cores have much left - maybe someone else has a few tricks or pointers for me that I could try to get better overclock results from a F2 Windsor 90nm cpu??

Still, a 20% overclock is nothing to complain about I guess.


Overclock speed = 2630.2 Mhz
Original CPU speed = 2200 Mhz
Overclock percent = 20%
CPU type = AMD 4200+ (F2 Windsor 90nm)
Mainboard = Gigabyte GA-M59SLI-S5 (Bios: Award BIOS M59SLI-S5 F8)
CPU Multiplier = 11
CPU Voltage = 1.550
Bus speed = 239 (actually set 240 in bios)
Memory type= G.Skill 2x1GB (F2-6400PHU1-1GBHZ)
Memory timings = 5-5-5-18-26 1T
Memory voltage = +0.4
HTT = 956
HTT voltage = +0.1 (all of them)
CPU <--> nForce SPP = 4x
nForce SPP --> nForce MCP = 4x
nForce SPP <-- nForce MCP = 4x
Cooling = Thermaltake Big Water 735 (original with single/small radiator)
CPU temp idle = 34c
CPU temp load = 41c















Note: All overclocking done via bios and not via Gigabyte's easy tune 5 pro. The easy tune 5 pro utility is ok for sub 10% overclocks, but lacks all the required options to be able to tweak things and achive anything above 10% stable. I also found that even at 10% overclock sometimes it would boot into windows for days and then at other times it would blue screen. I only use it for visual reference of bios settings and temps.


----------



## King_Jay16 (Mar 23, 2009)

Phenom 9950 (Agena)


CPU FREQUENCY= 3312MHZ/3.312GHZ

HTT= 1863.7MHZ
MULTI=X16
MEMORY-= G.SKILL 4GB PC-8500 RUNNING AT 1104MHZ
FSB= 207
CPU VOLTS= 1.45V
MOBO=ASUS M3A78-T
MEMORY TIMINGS= 5-5-5-5-15
COOLING= ZALMAN 9700NT


----------



## Wile E (Mar 23, 2009)

un-nefer said:


> Nothing truely special, but it seems @2630Mhz is the stable limit of the F2 Windsor 90nm 4200+
> 
> On air, I can achieve the same speed, but temps awere too high and at anything above 50c stability suffered, so I had to switch to a cheap water cooling kit to keep temps below 50c.
> 
> ...


It's pretty rare to find a non-FX62 F2 that wants to run stable above around 2.7GHz. My old F2800+ would do almost exactly the same clock as yours perfectly stable on only 1.4V. No amount of voltage would make it stable above that tho. I could run 2840 for some benches here and there, but nowhere near 24/7 stable.


----------



## un-nefer (Mar 24, 2009)

cheers for the reply. Yeah, I tried lower voltages but got random blue screens, so I bumped it to the max my board could provide and then bumped up the HTT voltages a little as well. I run it like this 24/7 now and it hasn't blue screened yet.

I'm now looking to upgrade, but I was scammed buy Gigabyte with their GA-M59SLI-S5 mainboard not supporting am2+ (although the shop, the box and everything at the time said it would). So I'm now limited to either the 6400+ BE or whatever the fastest brisbane core was.

I'll prolly just go the 6400+ though and try and clock it up as close to 3.5Ghz as I can until I can find the cash to fully upgrade to AM3/DDR3 combo when more mainboards are released.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 28, 2009)

I think i have the lowest voltage 3ghz (24/7) clock for a Brisbane
* HTT Speed-1000
* Multiplier-12x
* Memory type and speed- Patriot EP DDR2 800 @ DDR2 1000
* FSB-250
* CPU Voltage-1.296
* Motherboard Type/Brand-Biostar 790GX A2+/AM2+
* CPU Type-AMD x2 4850e
* Memory timings- 5-5-5-12
* Cooling-Thermal Take V1 lapped


This overclock is 24/7 stable have orthos in the SS to show that it has been stressed.also it has been running F@H SMP 24/7 at this setting for about 3 days and no problems.haven't had any BSOD or hangs


----------



## Master}{ (May 31, 2009)

Manchester: 2852.18 Mhz  I did that one long time ago!!!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=147648

Phenom II 940: 4071.49
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=540253

Phenom II 955: 4071.53
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=572625


----------



## curt (Jun 11, 2009)

*hey heres my cpu.s*

maby i can break some more records  [i still hold the fastest amd barton core]at 2816mh

im not shure where all my pics ar but for now im puttin up my gamer system opty 165 1.8gh

running  3014mh 24/7 an my fsb of 338  [on a home made water cooling unit]

ram is ocz platinum ddr 400 running 246 real mh an stuped low cas timming.s

video at time of pics was 8800gts 640 [now i have a gtx280]

same dfi expert nforce4 board

found some so see where i come in

[note] in one of the pics u can see i was useing 1.6v on the opty 180 to get 2900

both the other cpu.s my opty 165 an the 4000+ both max out for me at around 3300mh


----------



## crunchie (Jun 14, 2009)

Ahhzz said:


> Dude...impressive numbers. My Denmark Opty topped out at 2700 or so stable. 'Course, you're running water, and I'm on air, but still.
> 
> I'm curious. My temps were still running very cool, but I went unstable, locking, restart, etc. What's the likely culprit for something like that if it's not obviously overheating?


Cheers . Could be your chipset - not enough volts, or could be your memory. What vcore are you running for that frequency?
Could also be the fact you are running 4 sticks of memory?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply   Running ... 1.334v, I believe   here's  my data. I just put the four sticks in last month, so those numbers are before, and I was running 2 sticks of Mushkin at the time... and at some point there, was actually running 2 Kingston Values...


----------



## crunchie (Jun 21, 2009)

If that is all you are putting into the cpu, I would say you have a bit more to go, provided you can keep it cool.
My 165 can run 2800 with stock vcore, then 1.475 vcore to get to 3150. I reckon I could get it up even higher if I pump 1.6 into her, but I have taken the water cooling off now and put it on my Phenom II .
If you can cool it, try 1.45vcore and see what you can get. Drop your memory and HT multi's accordingly.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 11, 2009)

Got bored so one last time pushed my retired X2 5600 F3 Windsor (yup woke her up once again).  Here are the numbers.

HTT Speed - 1032.2
Multiplier - 14
Memory type and speed - Kingston ValueRam DDR2 800 @ DDR2 1032 (This kingston is really awesome )
FSB - 258
CPU Voltage - 1.48 (unusually higher this time)
Motherboard Type/Brand - Asus M4A78 Pro (earlier it was Biostar TF8200A)
CPU Type - X2 5600 Windsor F3, 2 x 1MB Cache
Memory timings - 6-6-6-18-2T

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=648738


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2009)

nice clocking... you still not willing to give up that chip?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 12, 2009)

i had a 5000be that hit that high, amazing chips for the cripple architecture imho.  Good work man.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i had a 5000be that hit that high, amazing chips for the cripple architecture imho.  Good work man.



how much voltage? and what you mean cripple architecture? how is it crippled?


----------



## hat (Aug 12, 2009)

HTT Speed: 1750
Multiplier: 12
Memory type and speed: Geil Black Dragon DDR2 800 @ DDR 1000
FSB: 250
CPU Voltage: 1.3 in BIOS
Motherboard Type/Brand: BIOSTAR TF720 A2+
CPU Type: Athlon64 x2 7750BE (Kuma) 
Memory timings 5-5-5-15
Cooling: Arctic Freezer 64 Pro 

Will add cpu-z screenshots soon.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice clocking... you still not willing to give up that chip?



yup, real hard to give up my Favorite chip upto date.  I might just sell it in few days kissing it bye and move on to new stuff 

but that thing sucks up power when you load it up at that speed and voltage probably around 200+W


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks like its time for some Deneb and Regor OCs.
No good having just K8 and Phneom I around. 

Edit: Here you go


----------



## suraswami (Aug 12, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Looks like its time for some Deneb and Regor OCs.
> No good having just K8 and Phneom I around.
> 
> Edit: Here you go
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y243/chimeradragon/Overclocking/810OC.jpg



nice OC there.  but not enough.  get up to 4Ghz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2009)

suraswami said:


> yup, real hard to give up my Favorite chip upto date.  I might just sell it in few days kissing it bye and move on to new stuff
> 
> but that thing sucks up power when you load it up at that speed and voltage probably around 200+W



is it stable at that speed? Also Pm me before you put it for sale if i have the money i will take it


----------



## suraswami (Aug 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is it stable at that speed? Also Pm me before you put it for sale if i have the money i will take it



not 100% stable needs more voltage and the new Asus board I am goofing with doesn't have enough voltage settings and AOD also doesn't allow more than 1.5v total.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2009)

suraswami said:


> not 100% stable needs more voltage and the new Asus board I am goofing with doesn't have enough voltage settings and AOD also doesn't allow more than 1.5v total.



thanks  whats the highest stable you can get and with what voltage?


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 13, 2009)

suraswami said:


> nice OC there.  but not enough.  get up to 4Ghz


Well, not as great idea in on air.
Last week in Hong Kong, it was 30C and 98% Humitity at mid-night.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  whats the highest stable you can get and with what voltage?



Max was 3.5Ghz easy, voltage differs on different boards
On Abit AN52 and Biostar TF8200A it took only 1.38v to be rock solid stable.  But this Asus board needs 1.45v to stabilize, may be this is a low end board.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how much voltage? and what you mean cripple architecture? how is it crippled?



i only feel the a64 5000 and all processors in that series were crippled, temp sensors sucked, well they suck now too, much slower then the conroe proccy's.  as far as voltage would hit 3.6 at 1.535. 

you may feel differently about my statement, i only mean that phenom2 days are much better then my days with my 5000 be days.  i had fun with that proccy, i'm just sayin the phenom 2 series are a lot better  

and my phenom 2 oc's a hell of a lot better, here's my newest 12 hour stable


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 14, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i only feel the a64 5000 and all processors in that series were crippled, temp sensors sucked, well they suck now too, much slower then the conroe proccy's.  as far as voltage would hit 3.6 at 1.535.
> 
> you may feel differently about my statement, i only mean that phenom2 days are much better then my days with my 5000 be days.  i had fun with that proccy, i'm just sayin the phenom 2 series are a lot better
> 
> ...



i do agree with most of that. Temp Sensors did suck it was vary rare that you got a chip that they worked.The A64 did get its ass handed to it in mostly everything. I think AMDs best move for the a64 was the Black edition.The 65nm was slower then the 90nm  come on amd what the fuck are you thinking SOME of the 65nm did clock better then the 90nm (G2 and F3) the F3 almost always beat the G2 when it came to overclocking.(90nm clocking better then 65nm:shadedshu)   well come to think about it i agree with everything you said. Sorry for going on so long about it. The PII is alot better clock for clock and overclocking... Nice clock you got on that chip. But doesn't high voltage kill the 45nm fast?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 14, 2009)

@ pos Not really, from my research heat is really the most important thing, these chips seem to love cool temps, under water with the ac on i idle around 30-32c and load i get about 47.  People have been saying stay away from 1.6 and go no higher then about 1.55, the actualy bios set voltage is 1.535 and when it's under load it hits about 1.55 due to the board. Temps are great imho and the performance is incredible.  I'm happy with it thus far.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 14, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> @ pos Not really, from my research heat is really the most important thing, these chips seem to love cool temps, under water with the ac on i idle around 30-32c and load i get about 47.  People have been saying stay away from 1.6 and go no higher then about 1.55, the actualy bios set voltage is 1.535 and when it's under load it hits about 1.55 due to the board. Temps are great imho and the performance is incredible.  I'm happy with it thus far.



with a xiggy weapon in hand heat is not a problem with F3 windsor.  low 20's in winter to low to mid 30's in summer idle and never went over 45C load and will beat the crap out of any brissy.


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 14, 2009)

Heres some of my max clock on my old 5400B.E.





I clocked this 9950 to 3.47GHZ, but I cant find the screenie. But here it is at 3.256GHZ


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 14, 2009)

3d 35mhz higher on the 5400 then i got on my 4850e.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 3d 35mhz higher on the 5400 then i got on my 4850e.



and ALOT higher on the 8800GT then i got on mine (mine 830/2080/1114) what voltage you run on that thing? did you do the OCP mod?


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 3d 35mhz higher on the 5400 then i got on my 4850e.



Thats a nice 4850e
What held me back was the fact my board wouldnt let me go above 1.5 with voltage. Otherwise I think 3.6GHZ wouldve been possible


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> and ALOT higher on the 8800GT then i got on mine (mine 830/2080/1114) what voltage you run on that thing? did you do the OCP mod?




 I think I was pumping 1.4V thru it, and yes I did the OCP mod. It really does let you squeeze out some more MHZ's.
I V-Modded the Ram also but It was pointless IMO.
Shit either way you got that Card clocked screaming fast


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 14, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I think I was pumping 1.4V thru it, and yes I did the OCP mod. It really does let you squeeze out some more MHZ's.
> I V-Modded the Ram also but It was pointless IMO.
> Shit either way you got that Card clocked screaming fast



must be how yours is running faster i didn't do the OCP mod so i could only set it just a hair below the point where it would shut it off


----------



## Wile E (Aug 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> must be how yours is running faster i didn't do the OCP mod so i could only set it just a hair below the point where it would shut it off



That's nothing. This is what voltage my vmodded 8800GT ran under load. 







And here's the clocks. Wish I still had this card to test with newer drivers. At the time of this bench, I held number 1 in orb and hwbot for a single 8800GT(no physx, as the scores cannot be official with physx on). Newer drivers have made huge improvements in bench scores for the G92 cards.


----------



## Enmity (Aug 21, 2009)

ive got my phenom 2 940x4 at 3815Mhz, fsb at 254. corsair ddr2 800 running @1000Mhz, nb @2800. cpu voltage 1.472


----------



## Enmity (Aug 21, 2009)

heres a link to a forum with my latest 3dmark score and specs. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=63949&highlight=3dmark06&page=22
post #547 on page 22


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 21, 2009)

crunchie said:


> If that is all you are putting into the cpu, I would say you have a bit more to go, provided you can keep it cool.
> My 165 can run 2800 with stock vcore, then 1.475 vcore to get to 3150. I reckon I could get it up even higher if I pump 1.6 into her, but I have taken the water cooling off now and put it on my Phenom II .
> If you can cool it, try 1.45vcore and see what you can get. Drop your memory and HT multi's accordingly.



been bumping a little at a time the last week: I'm at 2.95 right now, and seems to be running smooth. Temps are holding. I'll have some time this weekend to play a little more and may see how hard I can push her... thanks again for the info


----------

